# WOW bald KOSTENLOS?



## Lesemann (5. Juni 2010)

Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich total freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da es eh langsam Zeit wird (meine Meinung)

Viel Spaß beim Posten eurer Meinung







PS: Flamms und Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler bitte für euch behalten.
 	Haben Foren durstöbert und habe keinen Beitrag dazu gefund


----------



## FrustmaN (5. Juni 2010)

nein  wird nicht kostenlos. daher alles weitere nicht beantwortet


----------



## Chrisjee (5. Juni 2010)

Sicher nicht in den nächsten 5-6 Jahren...


----------



## Byte768 (5. Juni 2010)

Das Spiel ist nicht kostenlos und wird es auch zukünftig nicht sein: Wie angekündigt, handelt es sich dabei um verschiedene Bezahlmodelle. Als Free User bekommt man weniger Taschenplätze, hat ein sehr geringes Goldcap und auch sonst einige Einschränkungen, die man nur gegen Bezahlung loswerden kann!


----------



## Natino (5. Juni 2010)

Nee ich denke weniger.
Wow macht sein Geld ja mit karten dort steckt sicherlich 50% von dem Geld den sie reihnholen und das jetzt nur WoW.
Also denke ich weniger das es kostenlos sein wird aer ist ne schöne illusion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (5. Juni 2010)

Blödsinn
Ich würds kacke finden aber mal so richtig -.-
Mit Itemshop undso sollen sie dann also ihr Geld verdienen?
Nein, das hat keinen Sinn, es soll lieber so weitergehen, p2p ist schon Okay, wenn das Spiel auch Okay ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mediana (5. Juni 2010)

Ja klar wenn ich bei Blizzard wäre würde ich auch 149500000€ im Monat verlieren^^ Solang World of Warcraft so populär bleibt wird es nie ein Free2Play


----------



## Morcan (5. Juni 2010)

Soviel ich weiß hat Blizzard nicht vor sein Spiel durch kaufbare Items (ich rede hier nicht von Pets, sondern von Ausrüstung und Spielinhalten...) kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Lesemann (5. Juni 2010)

Schnelle Antworten und es ist eindeutig ^^


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass Blizzard auf den lukrativeren F2P Markt aufspringt. Da machen sie einfach Content bis lvl 70/80 kostenlos, viele kaufbare items (gabs ja schon 2 zum antesten und die Leute haben wie blöde zugeschlagen) usw.

Wer dann doch bis 85 spielen möchte, der muss bezahlen, ähnliches mit mehr Taschen/Gold/Tränken/Arena

Vermutlich noch nicht mit Cataclysm, aber soweit in der Zukunft sehe ich das nicht mehr.

F2P ist übrigens kein Geldverlust, sondern statistisch ein Mehrgewinn. Activision Blizzard würde sich damit dumm und dämlich verdienen, viel mehr Gewinn als derzeit mit dem Abomodell. Vor allem, da die meisten Spieler ja jetzt schon bereit sind, mehr zu zahlen bei gleichem Inhalt, so lange Blizzard drauf steht.


----------



## gradof (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe das WOW NICHT kostenlos wird, denn ich mag keine Spiele mit Itemshop zwar schaue ich mir sie an aber ich bezahle lieber jeden Monat 13€ und kann auf alle Spielinhalte zugreifen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mir Activision ansehe..
Nö! Item-shop + 13 € in Monat = Profit = Activision


----------



## Deadwool (5. Juni 2010)

Wieso sollten sie Free2Play gehen ??
Wie die Einführung des 20 Euro Mounts schön gezeigt hat kaufen WoW Spielen im Item Shop UND zahlen Abo Gebühren. 
Was besseres konnte Blizzard doch gar nicht passieren.


----------



## Shaila (5. Juni 2010)

Das wäre mein persönlicher Todesstoß für WoW und damit würde ich definitiv aufhören.

EDIT: Aber Blizzard macht ja eh einfach Shop und Gebühren und die Spieler juckts zum Großteil nicht mal.


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (5. Juni 2010)

hättest dir sparen können diese frage, hdro pfeift aus dem letzten loch so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, und auch wenn wow das gleiche wiederfahren würde, würde blizz die monatlichen kosten wahrscheinlich auch bei behalten


----------



## Lesemann (5. Juni 2010)

Das es hdro so schlecht geht mit spieler mangel hab ich nicht gewusst bin kein hdro spieler
 spiel nur wow


----------



## Unsinnig (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir zwar nicht die anderen Antworten angesehen,

aber ich hoffe es wird nicht kostenlos, weil aus dem einfachenGrund, 
dass man wenn man effiktiv sein will den dazugehörigen Itemshop nutzen würde/muss.

Wer das Spiel Silkroad Online kennt, der weis was ich meine. =P


----------



## NoxActor (5. Juni 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß hat Blizzard *nicht vor sein Spiel* durch kaufbare Items (ich rede hier nicht von Pets, sondern von Ausrüstung und Spielinhalten...) *kaputt zu machen.*



Da musste ich lachen. 
Dazu muss ich jetzt nix sagen.
^^


----------



## Udwin (5. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> ...



So nen Quatsch habe ich ehrlich gesagt lange nicht gesehen. 

Wenn es kostenlos wird, wie soll Blizzard das Game dann finanzieren? Schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Ich wette du würdest bestimmt nicht für EPIX z.B. zahlen, wenn ich deine Meinung hier so lese.

Blizzard hat mehr als 10 Millionen Abonennten, die werden auf 130 Millionen bestimmt nicht einfach mal so verzichten.


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Juni 2010)

So geldsüchtig wie Blizz ist,sicher nicht.


----------



## Nexilein (5. Juni 2010)

Lotro wird ja nicht komplett kostenlos sein. Nichtmal das Maximallevel kann man F2P erreichen. Von daher könnte man sich so etwas auch für WoW vorstellen. Wen kümmert es schon, ob der Testacccount bis Lvl 20 oder der F2P Account bis Level 60 spielbar ist. 
Im Endeffekt ist es eine Werbemaßnahme bei der man hofft, dass am Ende doch Abonenten generiert werden.

Das einzige was bei WoW dagegen spricht sind die Goldfarmer, -seller, und -spammer. Denen (und den Leuten die Gold kaufen) verdanken wir ja schon sehr eingeschränkte Probeaccounts, von daher würde die mit einem F2P Modell sicher zur richtigen Plage werde.


----------



## Granmonkey (5. Juni 2010)

Falls wow free2play wird hör ich damit auf ich bin froh  das ich meine 13 € monat zahl und dafür den gesamten inhalte (ausrüstung/bosse) so hab und nix extra dafür zahlen muss.
Sowas zerstört das ganze gameplay feeling.


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (5. Juni 2010)

also, solange die Firma ACTIVISION Bilzzard heißt, kanns nur teurer werden...
bsp:
Blur
Starcraft 2
MW 2


----------



## orkman (5. Juni 2010)

wow wird 100 % net kostenlos werden, oder wuerdest du einen esel der goldklumpen scheisst erschiessen, wenn du einen haettest ?^^
BLIZZ wird bei ihrem system bleiben, 0 qualitaet aber ordentlich absahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt werden die HDRO server leer und wollen das spiel net einfach so abschalten , also macht mans kostenlos damit leute die das spiel interessant fanden aber dafuer nix bezahlen wollten damit anfangen, man hat ja schon genug geld damit verdient,so kann wenigstens die arbeit(die virtuelle welt) weiterbestehen bleibt
Ich wuerds begruessen wenn BLIZZ WoW kostenlos machen wuerde, und die server wuerde es auch ma wieder fuellen
weil ehrlich gesagt gibs vllt 10 mille wow spieler aber wieviele von den 10 mille accounts sind eingefroren und die spieler haben aufgehoert, und die meisten spieler sitzen eh in amerika oder china
à propos: in China is WoW kostenlos ( so kommt man dann auch schnell auf 10 mille accounts ^^ )

mfg


----------



## steven9797 (5. Juni 2010)

WoW ist und wird sicher noch lange zeit ein Spiel sein für das man bezahlen muss. Also ich zahl lieber für ein Spiel und hab ein ordentliches Spiel, als so ein total verbugtes schrot Free2play MMO.


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Juni 2010)

Udwin schrieb:


> So nen Quatsch habe ich ehrlich gesagt lange nicht gesehen.
> 
> Wenn es kostenlos wird, wie soll Blizzard das Game dann finanzieren? Schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Ich wette du würdest bestimmt nicht für EPIX z.B. zahlen, wenn ich deine Meinung hier so lese.
> 
> Blizzard hat mehr als 10 Millionen Abonennten, die werden auf 130 Millionen bestimmt nicht einfach mal so verzichten.



Dir hätte ich früher kein Milchkännchen anvertraut....

WoW ist mit 13 &#8364;uro im Monat sehr günstig und das Spiel läuft so schon lange genug. Kostenfrei wird es wohl erst dann, wenn das neue MMOG top läuft. Und selbst dann würde ich nicht drauf wetten.



> à propos: in China is WoW kostenlos ( so kommt man dann auch schnell auf 10 mille accounts ^^ )



Da ist nichts kostenlos, die Chinesen zahlen stundenweise ein paar Yüan.


----------



## Azuran (5. Juni 2010)

Ist eher weniger realistich , aber was ist denn wenn wir mal davon ausgehn es würde F2P werden , 
würde das spiel ziemlich den reiz für mich verlieren .
"Du willst heute noch mit raiden ? , du magst deinen Char nicht weiter Leveln? Kaufe jetzt Instant 80 + RaidEquip !!!"
So würds dann denk ich ausschaun ^^


----------



## dashofi (5. Juni 2010)

hehe
warum sollte Blizzard WoW auch kostenlos machen wenn es HdRo macht ? 
11 mio. Spieler die zahlen. Würde keinen Sinn machen. Ein zwei Addons kommen da schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALSO 
es wird 100% nicht kostenlos sein.

mfg


----------



## Runenleser (5. Juni 2010)

garantiert nicht schon allein weil wow wirtschaftlich wesentlich erträglicher ist und war als hdro.


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> F2P ist übrigens kein Geldverlust, sondern statistisch ein Mehrgewinn. Activision Blizzard würde sich damit dumm und dämlich verdienen, viel mehr Gewinn als derzeit mit dem Abomodell. Vor allem, da die meisten Spieler ja jetzt schon bereit sind, mehr zu zahlen bei gleichem Inhalt, so lange Blizzard drauf steht.



Also wenn Wow umsonst wäre würde Blizzard mit Items mehr verdienen als mit Abogebühren und Items verkaufen.

Ich hoffe mal Du hast vor beruflich in den künsterlichen Bereich zu gehen später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beka (5. Juni 2010)

sollte WoW wirklich irgendwann mal kostenlos werden, dann isses aus mit dem spiel. dann gibts keinen support, keine neuen addons, keine patches mehr und mit der zeit leaven die spieler. da blizzard in erster linie ein konzern ist der geld verdienen will, und WoW momentan das zugpferd ist, wird es wohl in naher zukunft nicht kostenlos werden


----------



## Renox110 (5. Juni 2010)

Ja WoW wird nächsten Monat kostenlos. Die ganzen bezahlten Monate werden zurückgezahlt.
Quelle: Ich


----------



## xxMardooxx (5. Juni 2010)

WoW ist langweilig, das würd ich nedma zocken wenns umsonst wär..speziell wenns umsonst wär...dann wär ja alles voller spammer, chinafarmer (der ganze server wär voller chinas à la silkroad) und genau darum wird lotro auch kaputt gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wozu sollte WoW das auch machen... 15 Euros im Monat, dazu noch Shit ausm Shop, Karten, Merchandise und noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is auch grad ATM das Problem mit Starcraft II....es ist total Casual und Noobfreundlich. Geld Geld Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich warte schon auf Starcraft Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blizzard geht an Activision kaputt, aber solangs noch so viele Fanboys gibt müssen sie ja keine angst haben oder? Egal ob das Spiel scheisse oder langweilig is...man spielts ja trotzdem weils von Blizzard oder Activion is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ja, man muss die Kuh melken solang sie noch Milch gibt.


MfG Mardoo


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juni 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Blizzard geht an Activision kaputt, aber solangs noch so viele Fanboys gibt müssen sie ja keine angst haben oder? Egal ob das Spiel scheisse oder langweilig is...man spielts ja trotzdem weils von Blizzard oder Activion is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut zu wissen das da draußen Jemand ist der weiss was mir gefällt *hust*.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juni 2010)

Unfug entfernt.


----------



## Imperious (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn sie de kosten für ww absetzen würden, würde es genau so schlecht wie hdro werden....


----------



## Azuran (5. Juni 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Ja WoW wird nächsten Monat kostenlos. Die ganzen bezahlten Monate werden zurückgezahlt.
> Quelle: Ich



Wohl eher in Point für den Itemshop ungemwandelt ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn ein MMORPG kostenlos wird, wird das ganze anders finanziert - und zwar entweder durch

-Werbung
oder durch
-Kaufbare Items (Rüstung, Waffen, etc.)

Wenn Blizz WoW kostenlos macht, würde ich wegen oben genannter Gründe keine Lust mehr haben es weiterzuspielen.




xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Das is auch grad ATM das Problem mit Starcraft II....es ist total Casual und Noobfreundlich. Geld Geld Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das TCG gabs sogar schon vor der Partnerschaft mit Activision.
Und ich bin ehrlich gesagt lieber ein Fanboy als ein miesgelaunter Stinkstiefel (nix für ungut) - der meint nur weil etwas Geld einspielt muss es schlecht sein.


----------



## Horde deadman (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn du mal 11 Millionen Dollar im Monat bekommen würdest, würdest du es einfach so abschlagen? Ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> ...



Denke ich auch ...

.
.
.

NOT!

Also bitte. du bittest drum das nicht geflamt wird aber tust das selber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn HDRO die Server ausschaltet machts WoW auch oder was ? WoW ist das aktuell erfolgreichste MMORPG, da muss es kein F2P werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aspendolf (5. Juni 2010)

Erstens ich denke nicht das es der Fall sein wird. 
Zweitens zahle ich lieber für WoW und kriege weiter hin sehr gute Spielinhalte geliefert anstat ich das Spiel umsonst spiele und es zu so ein schrot wird wie RoM.


----------



## dudubaum (5. Juni 2010)

dan wird kostenlos und musst dir alle kack items für geld kaufen?


----------



## Mateanik (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn um die 300K Leute zocken dann vielleicht...
In der nächsten Zeit sicher nicht, da Blizzard mit letzten Addon noch richtig Kohle scheffeln kann.

Zocken würd ichs trotzdem nicht^^


----------



## Arakius1 (5. Juni 2010)

ne die suchtis die die jetz an der angel haben die brauchen nich mehr spieler die leute zocken es koste es was es wolle ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Ich würde mich total freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HdRO ist ein bisschen anders. Erstens ist die Commnity nicht so konfus wie die von WoW. Zweitens liegt der Schwerpunkt bei HdRO mehr auf Rollenspiel und nicht auf IMBA EPIXX. Drittens riskiert Blizzard einen großen Teil der Community zu verlieren wenn sie das machen. Damit hätten sie nichts gewonnen. Ich denke Turbine muss sich mit HdRO da nicht solche Sorgen um seine Stammspieler machen, weil da eh nicht so der Neid auf andere Spieler herrscht wie bei WoW.

Ich denke aber auch dass das von Turbine schon seit Ewigkeiten so geplant war. Vielleicht sogar schon von Anfang an. Grund sind die LTA´s, denn mit denen nehmen sie halt nur einmal Kohle ein und sonst nie wieder. Da es bei WOW keine LTA´s gibt nimmt Blizzard bei den Dauerzockern sehr viel mehr Geld ein.


----------



## rocksor (5. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> 
> 
> Ich würde mich total freuen
> ...



Blizzard befindet sich garnicht in der Situation überhaupt darüber nachdenken zu können zu reagieren ( schöner Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Turbine macht mit DHdrO zu wenig Geld, da zu wenige Spieler ( siehe Server. Mag zwar keinen spielerischen Unterschied zwischen wenigen Vollen und vielen Vollen machen, aber in Sachen Resourcen geht da einiges verloren ). World of Warcraft hat momentan sehr viele Spieler, mit Cataclysm werden es wieder ein paar mehr. Blizzard befindet sich mit WoW garnicht unter den Umständen über free to pay nach zu denken. Wäre jedenfalls relativ blöd.
Dazu kommt ja noch, dass Blizzard sowieso nur nach dem Motto " Ganz oder garnicht " handelt. Bei Spielen, die EVENTUELL kein Bestseller werden könnten brechen sie die Entwicklung zum Beispiel sofort ab... Siehe Starcraft: Ghost oder das ursprüngliche Warcraft Adventure. So wird es auch mit dem Bezahlmodell... Es ist einfach so, dass MMOs mit Abomodell eine höhere Qualität abliefern als free to pays, da auch mehr Resourcen zur Verbesserung zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich würd mich überhaupt nicht freuen, weil ich, falls ich dann WoW genau so aktiv spielen wollte wie vorher auch, noch mehr bezahlen müsste als vorher. So ist das halt bei free to pays.. daher auch der gewählte Name. Bei mir besteht da kein Grund für Freude, so wie bei dir.
Und ganz abgesehen davon, woran erkennt man beim erfolgreichsten MMO aller Zeiten, dass es langsam Zeit wird über ein free to pay Bezahlmodell nachzudenken? Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn o.0.

Edit: Und wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, bei DHdrO ist es halt nicht ganz so wichtig Geld auszgueben wie bei WoW, da das Spiel vor allem Rollenspiel unterstützt, und das kostet nichts. Daher würde DHdrO wahrscheinlich keine oder sehr wenige Spieler mit der Umsetzung eines solchen Bezahlmodells verlieren, bei WoW wäre man ja wie bei Allods oder Runes of Magic dazu gezwungen, zu bezahlen um den Spielcontent am intensivsten zu erleben.


----------



## Shadria (5. Juni 2010)

Bevor ich antworte, zuerst mal eine dicke Gratulation zur Überschrift im Stile der Zeitung mit den vier Buchstaben.



Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos


Richtig.... HdRO soll ein F2Play-Game werden.



Lesemann schrieb:


> wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??


Nenne mir bitte nur einen einzigen (vernünftigen) Grund warum sie das machen sollten. Ganz vielleicht kommt das mal in ferner Zukunf,t wenn die Abozahlen drastisch zurückgehen. Momentan sieht es aber nicht so aus. Ich glaube WoW wird noch lange das beliebteste (im Sinne von "hat die meisten aktiven Spieler weltweit") Game bleiben.



Lesemann schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


Ich halte nichts davon.



Lesemann schrieb:


> PS: Flamms und Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler bitte für euch behalten.


Gut... behalte ich mir halt die Hinweise auf deine Rechtschreibfehler für mich.


----------



## Düstermond (5. Juni 2010)

Blödsinn. Zigtausend Spieler/Idioten haben bereits mit monatlichen Gebühren im Itemshop eingekauft.
Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass WoW P2P bleibt, aber dennoch einen vollständigen Itemshop und kaufbare Bonusfeatures(Mehr Taschenplätze etc.) bekommt.


----------



## Zhiala (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hab damals einen LTA geschenkt bekommen weil meine Oma wusste das ich die Bücher und später dann die Filme mochte (sie selbst auch^^) Leider macht mir das Spiel nicht halb soviel Spass wir WoW. Jetzt ist es zum Teil umsonst und ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich kaum wenn ich mal zurückdenke wie wenigen Spielern ich begegnet bin während der Wochen in denen ich es ausprobiert habe.

Der HdR-Hype ist vorbei und kleinen Mädchen haben Legolas vergessen, nicht jeder der dich Bücher mochte findet auch das Spiel gut und so gehen Kunden verloren. Mit der ganzen f2p Aktion versucht man jetzt die Kunden zu halten und vielleicht ein paar neue zu gewinnen die dann später auch fleißig im Itemshop einkaufen.


Bei WoW sieht es etwas anders aus und auch wenn hier immer Leute schreien das das Spiel am Ende ist gibt es noch reichlich zahlende Kunden. Auch ich gehöre zu den Leuten die jeden Monat brav ihre 13€ abdrücken und dafür dann aber auch wirklich alles machen können was sie wollen, allemal besser als T10 für drölf € kaufen und dann noch Steine und Verzauberungen aus dem Shop und das Mount natürlich damit man nicht laufen muss und so weiter und so fort. Diese ganzen "kostenlosen" Spiele fangen doch früher oder später an richtig teuer zu werden wenn man was erreichen will ohne Monate hinterher zu hinken. 
WoW wird bestimmt so schnell nicht "kostenlos" und darüber bin ich nicht böse. Sollte es mal irgendwann soweit kommen gibt es bestimmt einen würdigen Nachfolger bei dem ich wieder für einen überschaubaren Preis alles sehen kann^^


----------



## Traklar (5. Juni 2010)

Nein und warum.

1. Sie haben eine Community von über 14Millionen Accounts (Spieler ca. 10 Millionen würde ich schätzen). Wenn sie WoW dann kostenlos machen würden, dann würden davon viele abspringen, da wette ich.

2. 14 Millionen Accounts aktiv -> 13 Euro pro Account -> Umsummen an Geld, welches Blizzard dadurch bekommt.

3. Einen "Item"-Shop gibt es bereits, das heißt, sie haben sozusagen schon etwas aus den Free-to-Play-Spielen geklaut und das mit extremen Erfolg (siehe Himmelsross).

4. Ich denke Blizzard will sich unbedingt von den Free-to-Play-Spielen abgrenzen, da diese meist als eher "schlecht" (ausnahmen gibt es einige, bald auch Hdro *Hoff*) beurteilt werden. Nur auf Abzocke über extreme Vorzüge von Geldausgebern und Co., bis zu schlechtern Service oder Content -> Blizzard würde das glaub ich nicht wollen.


-> Frühestens mit dem letzten großen Contentpatch wird WoW gratis und dann wird es auch maximal noch 1 Jahr online sein, bevor dann die Server heruntergefahren werden.


----------



## Haramann (5. Juni 2010)

Blizz wird aufjedenfall weiter Geld pro Monat bekommen. Der Itemshop wird aber wohl mit der Zeit immre größer, da nutzen sie eiskalt die Sucht der Spieler aus.
Und solange genügend Spieler zocken, warum sollte >Blizz es dann zu einem Free MMO mit Itemshop machen, wären nur unvorstellbare geldverluste


----------



## Shadria (6. Juni 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> ...
> 2. 14 Millionen Accounts aktiv -> 13 Euro pro Account -> Umsummen an Geld, welches Blizzard dadurch bekommt.
> ...



1. Es sind keine 14 Millionen aktiven Accounts z.Zt.
2. Nicht alle Spieler zahlen 13 Eur/Monat. Z.B. die Spieler in Asien (und das sind nicht wenige) zahlen wesentlich weniger.

Trotzdem verdient Blizz immer noch ne Stange Geld... da hast du allerdings Recht.


----------



## marulu (6. Juni 2010)

also der shop is schrott 
und wen es kostenlos wird kommen kiddys und das spiel wäre dann müll wie metin


----------



## CarpoX (6. Juni 2010)

Warum sollten sie irgendwas kostenlos machen? Die Leute bezahlen es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mal, dass HdRO einfach keine Sau mehr gespielt hat und dass sie mit dieser Aktion wieder Leute anlocken wollen, die kostenlos gerne mal reinschnuppern. Um dann eben alle Features nutzen zu können, müssen sie dann aber auch wieder blechen...


----------



## Adfg43 (6. Juni 2010)

bevor blizz wow kostenlos macht gefriert die hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Juni 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie irgendwas kostenlos machen? Die Leute bezahlen es ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dumm nur das man mit einem Itemshop mehr Kohle macht als mit monatlichen Gebühren du Held ^^


----------



## CarpoX (6. Juni 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Dumm nur das man mit einem Itemshop mehr Kohle macht als mit monatlichen Gebühren du Held ^^



Also kann man nur im Itemshop kaufen, wenn man keine Gebühren bezahlt? Weil mehr Geld als der Itemshop oder die Gebühren bringt ja wohl beides zusammen...


----------



## Zroxx (6. Juni 2010)

WoW wird höchstwarscheinlich ein f2p Spiel, aber erst in 6 Jahren oder so wenn alle Erweiterungen draußen sind.
Angeblich arbeitet Blizzard ja schon an einem neuen Spiel das ein MMOFPS (MassivlyMultiplayer Online First Person Shooter) werden soll(sind angeblich ein paar informationen durchgesickert das Blizzard an nem neuen MMOFPS arbeitet).Wenn Blizzard mit der Entwicklung dieses Spiels fertig ist werden sicherlich der größte Teil der WoW Spieler auf das umsteigen, da aus WoW dann nicht mehr so viel werden wird.Villeicht noch kleine Patches mit neuen Bossen oder so, aber die meiste Zeit werden die Entwickler an neuen Addons für das neue Spiel arbeiten. Und Leute die nicht für dieses neue Spiel Zahlen wollen, spielen eben WoW gratis weiter und mit aufgewertetem Itemshop sprich spezielle Tränke, Powerleveling Packs, mehr Mounts und pets, eben alles was ein Itemshop in den derzeitigen f2p Spielen hat.


----------



## Streubombe (6. Juni 2010)

Ist doch ein reines Rechenexempel... So lange es Vollkoffer gibt, die monatlich ihre Gebühr zahlen *und* für Unsummen den Mist im Itemshop kaufen, ist Blizzards Welt doch in Ordnung, da wird sich gar nichts ändern >> Maximalgewinn. Sollten sich die Spielerzahlen rückläufig entwickeln, könnte ich mir den Schritt durchaus vorstellen. Kostenloser Basiszugang zum Spiel, wer Spaß haben will darf dann extra blechen, z.B. für Items, besondere Questreihen, Zutritt zu anderen Gebieten etc. Da sind die 13,- Euro schnell kompensiert. Für den Spieler wird's dann allerdings richtig teuer, aber soweit denken die Pisa-Versager ja nicht, die hören kostenlos und freuen sich drauf verarscht zu werden. Sollten die Spielerzahlen auch weiterhin steigen, wovon ich ausgehe, schließlich senkt Cataclysm die spielerischen Anforderungen ja noch mal drastisch, sodass bereits 7jährige als Zielgruppe in Betracht kommen, besteht eh kein Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (6. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Das es hdro so schlecht geht mit spieler mangel hab ich nicht gewusst bin kein hdro spieler
> spiel nur wow



Lügen über Lügen, bei Hdro hast du genug Spieler und es macht nen heiden-spaß!


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (6. Juni 2010)

wow kosten los??? ha da könnt ihr lange warten selbster häcker haben das geld fürn auti. muss man da noch was sagen zu!!!

und solang mehr als 10mille an leuten spielen und pünklichzahlen was der guten netten firma blizz jeden monat millionen an geldern in die kasse spühlt werden die nix dran ändern!!!

reden wir mal in 4-6 jahren drüber wenn wow total ausgelutscht ist nochmal!! dann bestimmt wenns dann nicht nur mounts und pets zukaufen gibt im shop xd


----------



## Kehrin (6. Juni 2010)

Ja. WoW wird kostenlos aber Battel.NET kostet dann 12€ im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (6. Juni 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Lügen über Lügen, bei Hdro hast du genug Spieler und es macht nen heiden-spaß!



Wie ich bereits erwähnte, zum Spielen hast du genug Spieler weil du von der wirklich wenigen Spielerzahl aufgrund der niedrigen Anzahl von Servern ja nichts mitbekommst. Nur verdienen sie damit zu wenig Geld. 4 volle Server leifern halt weniger Ertrag als 25.


----------



## Martok (6. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Das es hdro so schlecht geht mit spieler mangel hab ich nicht gewusst bin kein hdro spieler
> spiel nur wow



in den xfire statistiken für gespielte min/tag...

is LOTRO

vor Warhammer und AOC.....

also von schlecht gehen kann da nicht die rede sein.


quelle : 
http://de.xfire.com/genre/mmo/massively_multiplayer_online/


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (6. Juni 2010)

Ich denke WoW wird nicht gratis, dafür wirft es zuviel aktiv ab.




Ich denke so sry Geldgeil wie Activision ist, wird es zusätzlich zu den abogebühren nach und nach käufliche Vorteile geben wie größere Taschen, Anhebung des Goldlimits, Flugmount 310% (soll ja angehoben werden), Färbung von Kleidung, Klassenwechsel und solch Kram - scheinbar sinnfrei aber nur scheinbar.

Sowas werden die nach und nach antesten, wenn das so einschlägt wie die bisherigen Mount und haustiere - wo alle geschrien haben aber noch alle spielen und viele es gekauft haben. dann wird es richtig duster dann könnt es kommen dass auch Inhalte von Kaufitems abhängig werden.

Zb Rufpushs im Shop bei einer wichtigen Fraktion, wo man sonst ewig braucht (zb. 500 ruf per Run, 500 Ruf für 1,99 Euro) - das würd die faulen Causals packen, die ja alles sofort wollen.




So schätze ich die Zukunft eher ein.

Nennt mich Schwarzseher. Als ich bin Realist !




LG

Martin


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juni 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> in den xfire statistiken für gespielte min/tag...
> 
> is LOTRO
> 
> ...



Ich will LOTRO nicht schlecht machen(da ich das Spiel nciht spiele und daher die Fakten nicht kenne)
Aber das muss doch nichts heißen.
Denn man weiss ja nicht wieviele den Xfire client nutzen.(Vlt einfach 1000 die LOTRO spielen und XFire an haben und nur 500 bei AOC/Warhammer)

Oder sieht man dort wieviele Spieler es durchschnittlich spielen?


----------



## rocksor (6. Juni 2010)

BufferDerBuffsBufft... schrieb:


> also, solange die Firma ACTIVISION Bilzzard heißt, kanns nur teurer werden...



Nur zu schön dass WoW rein GARNICHTS mit Activision zu tun hat... die Firma, die WoW entwickelt heißt auch nicht Activision-Blizzard sondern Blizzard Entertainment.
Blizzard gehört zu Vivendi Games, und als Activision mit Vivendi fusionierte wurde der Name der Holding Firma in Activision-Blizzard umbenannt, da auch Blizzard Entertainment mit World of Warcraft einen großen Teil Umsatz eingebracht hat. Unter Vivendi verbergen sich übrigens noch zahlreiche andere Spielefirmen.
Warum denken eig. immer alle, dass Starcraft, Diablo und Warcraft von Activision-Blizzard entwickelt werden? Activision hat mit diesen Spielen nichts am Hut, merkts euch endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (6. Juni 2010)

Naja ich denke die monatlichen 13€ halten das Niveau der Community noch ein kleines Stück oben.
Wenn WoW f2p wird sinkt damit sicher auch die Schamgrenze bzw. der Respekt den anderen Spielern gegenüber.


----------



## rocksor (6. Juni 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> in den xfire statistiken für gespielte min/tag...
> is LOTRO
> vor Warhammer und AOC.....
> also von schlecht gehen kann da nicht die rede sein.



Gemessen an der Gesamtzahl der Spieler hat kaum einer nen Xfire Acc am Laufen, das Argument da ist nichts-sagend^^
Ich zum Beispiel hab auch keinen.
Edit: Und alle meine MMO-zockenden Kollegen auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (6. Juni 2010)

wenn wow kostenlos wird geht die (virtuelle) welt unter, daher glaub ich, dass es nie kostenlos wird.


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??



also der freund meines freundes hat von dessem freund erfahren als der es gerade beim frisör hörte das es mal kostenlos werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oely (6. Juni 2010)

Und ich sage euch ... erst kommt Angela Merkel NACKT im Playboy .... als das Blizzard WoW frei gibt *gnihihi*


----------



## bruderelfe (6. Juni 2010)

Ich denke wow wird sehr wohl kostenlos, wird nimmer lange dauern, erst haustiershop als nächstes der ingameshop, letztes mal im ts bei uns in der gilde sehen das einige ähnlich, Bis zur aussage das blizz wow eh momentan am zerstören ist!!
wartet mal ab wenn die irgendwann ihr neue mmo auf den markt bringen spätesten dann wird wow free mmo


----------



## Ivensis (6. Juni 2010)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ich denke wow wird sehr wohl kostenlos, wird nimmer lange dauern, erst haustiershop als nächstes der ingameshop, letztes mal im ts bei uns in der gilde sehen das einige ähnlich, Bis zur aussage das blizz wow eh momentan am zerstören ist!!
> wartet mal ab wenn die irgendwann ihr neue mmo auf den markt bringen spätesten dann wird wow free mmo




Es ist schon unglaublich wieviel Dünpfiff die Leute hier von sich geben !!!

Daß die Menschheit verblödet ist mir schon lange klar, aber daß es schon so früh anfängt war mir nicht bewußt.

Ein paar lächerliche Haustiere die Blizzard da anbietet und den schwulen Vogel zum Fliegen als Vorwand zu sehen daß bald ein Ingameshop kommt ist absurd.

Blizzard als Geldgeil zu betiteln ist ebenso schwachmatisch und einfach nur Saudumm. Ihr seid alle Geldgeil alle zusammen, oder arbeitet Ihr umsonst? Das ist ne AG, da wollen ALLE daran teilhaben, so läuft unsere Welt nunmal. !!!


----------



## Totemkrieger (6. Juni 2010)

altermeinnameistvergeben schrieb:


> hättest dir sparen können diese frage, hdro pfeift aus dem letzten loch so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, und auch wenn wow das gleiche wiederfahren würde, würde blizz die monatlichen kosten wahrscheinlich auch bei behalten



blöde Aussage und völlig aus der Luft gegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groshmak (6. Juni 2010)

Ivensis schrieb:


> Ein paar lächerliche Haustiere die Blizzard da anbietet und den schwulen Vogel zum Fliegen als Vorwand zu sehen daß bald ein Ingameshop kommt ist absurd.



Wenn du mal genauer darüber nachdenkst, könnte man die von Blizzard angebotenen Artikel sehr wohl als Vorzeichen eines kommenden Item Shops sehen. WOW könnte durchaus eines Tages f2p werden, wobei man da durchaus sagen kann, dass es wohl nicht ihn absehbarer Zeit kommen wird. Solange sich genug Spieler auf Blizzards Spielwiese tummeln gibt es ja keinen Grund das Bezahlmodell zu ändern.


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (6. Juni 2010)

warum sollten sie das tun nur weil andere so doof sind und das machen müssen sie es ja auch nicht nachmachen


----------



## asszudemi (6. Juni 2010)

bei dem stand den blizzard hat glaub ich kaum das die unter zugzwang stehen 
wäre eher ne spannende sache wenn blizzard sich plötzlich entscheidet wow kostenlos zu machen 
ich denke das würde einigige andere mmos und auch free-2-play mmos ins verderben stürzen


----------



## Fr33l4ncer (6. Juni 2010)

Ihr vergesst alle das Blizzard nichtmal so die treibende Kraft dahinter ist ..... die bude heißt ja nicht umsonst ACITVISION-Blizzard ..... Jeder weiß das Activision darauf spezialisiert ist den meisten Gewinn aus einen Spiel raus zu fischen ... Blizzard ist hier nur mittel zum zweck auch wenn der eine den anderen aufgekauft hat ... Geldgeil sind sie all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pastranora (6. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also das was derzeit bei Blizz in der Gerüchte küche ist sind zu diesem Schritt überlegungen im Management schon laut ausgesprochen wurden.
Der Grund dafür ist die Dummheit der Spieler welche Massiv den Itemshop nutzen für Mount werb dich selber pets usw.

Bis jetzt ist noch etwas wiederstand da Itemshops nicht als generell stabile einnahme quelle gelten. Aber da immer mehr (ca. 40%) der Spieler auch
ausrüstung EXP zugangn zu dungeon über den shop erwerben würden ist wieder die heiße diskussion entbrannt nach dem nächsten bezahlten Addon
WOW in ein sogenanntes Cash Game zu verwandeln.

Prinziepiell finde ich Cashgames sowas von scheise das glaubst du garnicht, wäre auch sicher ein grund aufzuhören.
Allerdings würde es die gelbe Gefahr aus dem Spiel verdrängen da diese nicht mehr als Goldseller auftretten können, weil erwägt wird auch Gold im Itemshop
anzubieten.

Wie gesagt das sind nur Gerüchte und Fakten aus einer der Letzten Beratungen, weil es immer mehr Spieler fordern sich einen Vorteil erkaufen zu wollen.
Dies könnt Ihr sogar in den offz. Foren von Blizz lesen, diese Forderungen.


----------



## Ivensis (6. Juni 2010)

Groshmak schrieb:


> Wenn du mal genauer darüber nachdenkst, könnte man die von Blizzard angebotenen Artikel sehr wohl als Vorzeichen eines kommenden Item Shops sehen. WOW könnte durchaus eines Tages f2p werden, wobei man da durchaus sagen kann, dass es wohl nicht ihn absehbarer Zeit kommen wird. Solange sich genug Spieler auf Blizzards Spielwiese tummeln gibt es ja keinen Grund das Bezahlmodell zu ändern.



Die angebotenen Sachen im Ingameshop bringen Dir in keinster Weise auch nur EINEN kleinen Vortel INGAME. Im Gegenteil, die Leute sehen eher, daß Du so nichts gebacken bekommst !!!


----------



## Sejro (6. Juni 2010)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> So geldsüchtig wie Blizz ist,sicher nicht.



lol...

die haben ein verdammt erfolgreiches unternehmen, bieten vielen leuten eine arbeitsstelle!
kurz um gesagt, die haben was erreicht was du nie schaffen wirst!



wären ja dumm wenn sie es F2P machen würden, außerdem mal ehrlich wer im monat keine 12€
übrig hat sollte am besten aufhören und sich brötchen davon kaufen


----------



## LaVerne (6. Juni 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Nur zu schön dass WoW rein GARNICHTS mit Activision zu tun hat... die Firma, die WoW entwickelt heißt auch nicht Activision-Blizzard sondern Blizzard Entertainment.



Völliger Blödsinn. Die Firma heißt Activision Blizzard; es gibt kein Blizzard Entertainment mehr. Dort entscheidet ein Vorstand, wie der Hase läuft - und nach dessen Vorgaben hat sich auch das Blizzard-Entwicklungsteam zu richten. 



> Blizzard gehört zu Vivendi Games, und als Activision mit Vivendi fusionierte wurde der Name der Holding Firma in Activision-Blizzard umbenannt, da auch Blizzard Entertainment mit World of Warcraft einen großen Teil Umsatz eingebracht hat. Unter Vivendi verbergen sich übrigens noch zahlreiche andere Spielefirmen.



Es gibt kein Vivendi Games mehr. "Vivendi Games" ist zum Konzern Activision Blizzard unter CEO Robert Kotick fusioniert, als man Activision mit ins Boot nahm. 



> Warum denken eig. immer alle, dass Starcraft, Diablo und Warcraft von Activision-Blizzard entwickelt werden? Activision hat mit diesen Spielen nichts am Hut, merkts euch endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil es nun mal so ist. Als eigenständiges Unternehmen hat Blizzard Entertainment aufgehört zu existieren. Im Vorstand des neuen Konzerns Activision Blizzard ist nicht ein ehemaliges Führungsmitglied von Blizzard Entertainment vertreten. 

Wie kommt man eigentlich dazu, mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung solche völlig aus der Luft gesogenen Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten, die mit ein ganz klein wenig Recherche ad acta gelegt werden könnten? Hat da jemand mal was gehört vom Bruder der Freundin und bläst dann diesen völligen Unfug als "Tatsache" in die Weiten des Internets, weil man nicht in der Lage ist, sein "Wissen" wenigstens mal zumindest mit der Wikipedia abzugleichen?

Zum Topic:

Wenn der Vorstand von Activision Blizzard davon überzeugt ist, mit einer Umstellung auf F2P (was so gut wie immer heißt, daß das Spiel über einen Itemshop finanziert wird) mehr Umsätze zu fahren, dann wird es auch so gemacht werden. Wenn ein findiger Manager überzeugend genug dem Vorstand darlegen kann, wie man trotz weniger Kunden mehr Umsatz fährt, dann wird das System auch eingeführt. So läuft das nun mal in den großen Konzernen.


----------



## Hexenfluch (6. Juni 2010)

es wurde nur kostenlos weil sich das nicht mehr lohnte mit den abbos  bei wow is das anders da spielen weitt aus genügend für die abbos  ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das die ein item-shop einfügen dan würden die noch mehr verdienen aber das hoffen wir mal nicht


----------



## knochenhand (6. Juni 2010)

WOW bestimmt, dafür kostet das Battlenet dann 20 €!

das wird so kommen kurz na D3....


----------



## lord just (6. Juni 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Lügen über Lügen, bei Hdro hast du genug Spieler und es macht nen heiden-spaß!


ok vielleicht gibt es ja genügend spieler damit es noch spaß macht aber den firmen geht es nicht um spaß sondern um geld und es gibt ganz einfach erträge die ein spiel monatlich einbringen muss damit es sich für die firma überhaupt lohnt es laufen zu lassen. es wurde ja auch schon von codemasters und auch blizzard angekündigt, dass wenn die spielerzahlen so weit zurück gehen das man das geld was man braucht nicht mehr über abogebühren rein bekommt, man auf die free 2 play schiene aufspringen wird.


man muss sich ja nur mal z.b. dungeons and dragons online angucken. seitdem es free 2 play ist ist die anzahl an spielern stark gestiegen und der itemshop soll auch sehr gut besucht sein und codemasters macht auf diese weise wahrscheinlich mehr geld als vorher wo es nur noch recht wenige spieler gab die gebühren bezahlt haben.

und itemshop ist nicht gleich itemshop. bei hdro gibt es ja auch weiterhin ein abo modell wo man dann nen premium account hat mit mehr taschenplätzen, höherem goldcap und jeden monat ne bestimmte anzahl an punkten für den shop bekommt. im shop selber wird es dann auch keine best in slot items direkt zu kaufen geben sondern questreihen die man ersteinmal absolvieren muss um ans item zu kommen. man wird sich also nicht wie in so manch anderem mmo mit itemshop einfach das beste vom besten kaufen können sondern muss trotzdem noch was dafür tun.

eine ähnliche free 2 play variante kann ich mir für wow auch vorstellen. nen itemshop gibt es ja bereits wobei es sich dort bisher nur um items handelt, die keinen spielerischen vorteil bringen. irgendwann wenn blizzard vielleicht ein neues mmo rausbringt (es ist ja offiziell ein neues in der mache) und die spielerzahlen von wow abnehmen könnte man dann auch normale und remium accounts machen und sich dann questreihen oder raids im shop kaufen.


----------



## Blutkrank (6. Juni 2010)

Wieso sollten dies kostenlos machen? Die Com is ja schließlich******* genug für beides zu bezahlen (Itemshop + 13&#8364;/Monat)


----------



## lord just (6. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn. Die Firma heißt Activision Blizzard; es gibt kein Blizzard Entertainment mehr. Dort entscheidet ein Vorstand, wie der Hase läuft - und nach dessen Vorgaben hat sich auch das Blizzard-Entwicklungsteam zu richten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht mal besser informieren blizzard war und ist weiterhin eigenständig auch wenn es mit zu activision "gehört". man muss entwickler und publisher auseinander halten. blizzard hatte damals verträge mit vivendi, dass die die spiele von blizzard publishen dürfen. mit dem kauf durch activision hat nun activision diese rechte. blizzard hat aber ein so großes eigenkapital, dass sie gar keinen publisher, der die entwicklung und den vertrieb bezahlt, brauchen. blizzard kann es schnuppe sein was der vorstand von activision sagt, denn die bekommen von denen kein geld und brauchen von denen auch kein geld. bei anderen entwicklern schaut das anders aus. die haben kein eigenkapital von mehreren hundert millionen dollar umd eigenständig spiele zu entwickeln und zu veröffentlichen und sind auf das geld des publishers angewiesen und müssen sich den wünschen des publishers fügen, weil sonst der geldhahn zugedreht wird und das studio schließen kann.


----------



## LaVerne (6. Juni 2010)

lord schrieb:


> vielleicht mal besser informieren blizzard war und ist weiterhin eigenständig auch wenn es mit zu activision "gehört".



Dann gib bitte die Quelle an, aus der dies hervorgeht und nicht auf wilden Spekulationen beruht! Bei einer Fusion - und genau die ist im Dezember '07 passiert - hört das Ursprungs-Unternehmen auf, als eigenständige Firma zu existieren! Mit "Publisher" hat das nichts mehr zu tun!

Das ehemalige Studio Blizzard Entertainment wird zwar u. U. einige Freiheiten haben, muß sich dennoch dem Vorstand unterordnen. Das ist nun mal in jedem Konzern so. Ein "Austritt" ist nicht mehr möglich - und "Eigenkapital" einer Konzernabteilung gibt es nun mal nicht.


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Juni 2010)

omg hdro wird nich KOSTENLOS sein, genauso wenige andere free2play,...man gibt sogar mehr dafür aus als zb die 8 euro im monat für wow


----------



## r4w (6. Juni 2010)

F2P suxx, ... dann bra uchste premium items um mithaltn zu können


----------



## TheGravêdigger (6. Juni 2010)

HdRO wird bald Free2Play ja aber auch nur weil es im vergleich zu anderen MMO kaum noch einer spielt ... und da WoW immernoch sehr gut Bevölkert ist bezweifel ich es sehr das es ebenfalls kostenlos wird .... zu mal Cataclysm vor der Tür steht da wärs erst recht sinnlos vor o kurz nach nem neuen Addon alles kostenlos zu machen .... das einzige was mich für die HdRo spieler ankotzen würde wären die mit einem "Lifetime" Acc ... ham da irgendwas zwischen 100-200 eu bezahlt u jetz ^^ alles kostenlos mit paar "PremiumItems"


----------



## WilliWinzig (6. Juni 2010)

... wie die getroffenen Hunde alle aufjaulen.

Es ist genao so Laverne wie es schon beschrieben hat. Gibt's mit f2p und Itemshop mehr Geld, wird es gemacht.
Scheiss doch was auf die Kiddies die nicht genug &#8364;uro haben. Die werden schon so lange bettlen das Ihre Eltern mehr
Geld ausspucken.

Geld regiert die Welt. "Ihr" seid nur solange Interessant wie ihr bezahlt.

Mal abwarten wann es das nächste "Mount" zum kaufen gibt .... hat ja sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juni 2010)

WoW wird "bald" mit Sicherheit nicht kostenlos werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das finde ich sogar sehr positiv,da durch die Monatsgebühr die Leute aabgehalten werden,die dem Spiel schaden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (6. Juni 2010)

Wenn ein Item Shop eingeführt wird. Dann wären Instanzen, Battlegrounds doch überflüssig. Das Spiel wird sicher nicht kostenlos.


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. Juni 2010)

TheGravêdigger schrieb:


> HdRO wird bald Free2Play ja aber auch nur weil es im vergleich zu anderen MMO kaum noch einer spielt ... und da WoW immernoch sehr gut Bevölkert ist bezweifel ich es sehr das es ebenfalls kostenlos wird .... zu mal Cataclysm vor der Tür steht da wärs erst recht sinnlos vor o kurz nach nem neuen Addon alles kostenlos zu machen .... das einzige was mich für die HdRo spieler ankotzen würde wären die mit einem "Lifetime" Acc ... ham da irgendwas zwischen 100-200 eu bezahlt u jetz ^^ alles kostenlos mit paar "PremiumItems"



So schlecht lief LotRO auch nicht und wer im Sommer 07 einen LTA gekauft hat für 150 €uro, der hat das Geld schon lange wieder raus. Die Probleme dort liegen wohl eher am LTA, denn zu viele dieses Feature nutzen, fehlt langfristig das Geld. Besser für einen Entwickler sind doch monatliche Einnahmen von x Euro.
Ich denke aber auch, dass WoW kostenfrei mit Itemshop noch mehr als gut laufen würde. Jedes T11-Item für 10 €uro oder das komplette Set für 30 €uro, da würde der Rubel rollen.


----------



## Muahdib (6. Juni 2010)

Definitiv nein danke ... jedes "kostenlose" Game hat seine Restriktionen für die "Ich Zahl Nix User"
Um das auszugleichen zahlen einige dann doch viel mehr als die 10-13 Euro im Monat .

Free to Play Games sind oft genug teurer wenn man sie effektiv und intensiv spielen möchte .
Jedes Reittier 10 Euro 
Jeder Heiltrank 50 Cent
u.s.w. 

Ich will nicht wenn ich mich einmal blöd verklicke nen Euro in den Sand gesetzt haben daher
lieber nen Festpreis pro Monat und man weis was man hat .


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (6. Juni 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Definitiv nein danke ... jedes "kostenlose" Game hat seine Restriktionen für die "Ich Zahl Nix User"
> Um das auszugleichen zahlen einige dann doch viel mehr als die 10-13 Euro im Monat .
> 
> Free to Play Games sind oft genug teurer wenn man sie effektiv und intensiv spielen möchte .
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Konnte mich für solche Free2Play MMOs nie begeistern, da andere unfaire Vorteile bekommen wenn sie echtes Geld für Ingameitems ausgeben oder einfach mehr bekommen, dafür aber mehr Geld ausgeben. Jeder soll gleich behandelt werden und die gleichen möglichkeiten haben etwas zu erreichen.
Außerdem gibts dann wieder das Problem bei Free MMOs, die auch bezahlt werden können (wie bald HdRO) um mehr zu bekommen, das die Leute die umsonst spielen die Leute die bezahlen dumm anmachen, sie als Freaks ohne Leben beschimpfen und mit zuviel Geld. Naja, lieber 13€ im Monat für WoW statt 200€ am Wochenende für Alkohol und UtzUtz Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (6. Juni 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Konnte mich für solche Free2Play MMOs nie begeistern, da andere unfaire Vorteile bekommen wenn sie echtes Geld für Ingameitems ausgeben oder einfach mehr bekommen, dafür aber mehr Geld ausgeben. Jeder soll gleich behandelt werden und die gleichen möglichkeiten haben etwas zu erreichen.
> Außerdem gibts dann wieder das Problem bei Free MMOs, die auch bezahlt werden können (wie bald HdRO) um mehr zu bekommen, das die Leute die umsonst spielen die Leute die bezahlen dumm anmachen, sie als Freaks ohne Leben beschimpfen und mit zuviel Geld. Naja, lieber 13€ im Monat für WoW statt 200€ am Wochenende für Alkohol und UtzUtz Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich verstehe auch nicht das problem mit dem preis von 13€ ,wenn ich ins kino gehe sind das mal ebenso 20€....
Preis / Leistung stimmt also.

Was glaube ich nicht verstanden wird ist das F2play nicht kosten los ist, das kostet vielspeiler noch mehr...vielmehr...
zB:
Ich will raiden, dafür brauche ich flask, ein raid abend 4stk in game kann ich billigen (120zm)bauen /bauen lassen oder die guten
mit 500zm bonus im shop kaufen für 25cent das stück,.. was ist billiger für einen raider.....
Die vorlage wäre allgods online, da kostet sogar das raiden extra geld....

f2p ist fast immer teuer. 

mfg
nachtrag:
letztes geschäftjahr hat akti/blizz mehr umsatz mit dem verkauf von spiele packungen als mit der online sparte gemacht...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Juni 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Mit Itemshop undso sollen sie dann also ihr Geld verdienen?
> Nein, das hat keinen Sinn, es soll lieber so weitergehen, p2p ist schon Okay, wenn das Spiel auch Okay ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man gesehen hat wieviele leute sich diese pets&mounts ausem shop geholt haben lässt sich da schon einiges mehr rausholen


----------



## Andurius (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe zwei Gerüchte gehört:

1. WoW an sich wird kostenlos mit Itemshop - was mit Pets und Mounts schon begonnen hat, wo ich mir sage, ist noch ok. Wenn aber wirklich Items verkauft werden, wie Rüstungen und Waffen dann wäre für mich und ich denke auch für einen großteil der Spieler eindeutig klar: Aufhören mit WoW.

2. WoW wird kostenlos und man zahlt für den battle.net Account, welchen man benötigt um ALLE Spiele von Blizzard, also auch SC2 und D3, im multiplayer zu spielen. Diese Variante würde ich noch akzeptieren wenn die Monatsgebühren die von WoW nicht übersteigen.

Ich bin mir persönlich nicht sicher was da dran is, aber mir wäre es fast am liebsten wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist.

Greetz

Edit:
Ich habe erst im nachhinein die Vorposter gelesen und zu der Frage ob es sich rentiert.
Schaut euch die Verkaufszahlen fürs Himmelsross an. Da sind heute noch Leute in der Warteschlange.
Ich persönlich habs net weil ich kin Geld extra zahlt für ein Spiel wo ich eh schon monatlich bezahle aber wer es will soll e tun, jedem selbst überlassen, aber daran sieht man dass sie mit dem Itemshop sicher mehr als 13&#8364; im Monat durchschnittlich pro Spieler bekommen würden.


----------



## Manfred64 (6. Juni 2010)

Nein - HdRO pfeift nicht aus dem letzten Loch..
Sowohl in den Startgebieten als auch Moria und darüber hinaus ist jede Menge los.
Dürfte sich um eine Änderung im Zusammenhang mit der Übernahme von Turbine durch Warner handeln.
Eventuell auch um eine vorgezogene Reaktion auf Bioware´s neues MMO das kommendes Jahr dann kommt.



altermeinnameistvergeben schrieb:


> hättest dir sparen können diese frage, hdro pfeift aus dem letzten loch so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, und auch wenn wow das gleiche wiederfahren würde, würde blizz die monatlichen kosten wahrscheinlich auch bei behalten


----------



## Gusini315 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe mal nicht, weil wenn dann würden die ärgsten Kiddis etc. wow zocken und raids und inis könnte man dann überhaupt vergessen!


----------



## Eox (6. Juni 2010)

Oh man... Wie hier wieder alle schreiben "Buh!!! Blizzard ist voll Geldsüchtig".

Wo lebt ihr? Natürlich... Das ist eine Firma die wie JEDE andere auch auch viel Umsatz machen will.
Ihr wollt doch auch für den Maximalen Lohn arbeiten und gebt euch nicht mit 100 Euro zufrieden wenn ihr 
2000 haben könnt...

Also manche hier sollten mal aufwachen...


----------



## Männchen (6. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/spiele/rollenspiele/2010/juni/herr_ringe_online/

Wenn das stimmt, dann könnten die aber noch Ärger bekommen. Haben die nicht aktuell eine Aktion laufen mit einem Lifetime-Abo für 110 Euro?


----------



## Andurius (6. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Oh man... Wie hier wieder alle schreiben "Buh!!! Blizzard ist voll Geldsüchtig".
> 
> Wo lebt ihr? Natürlich... Das ist eine Firma die wie JEDE andere auch auch viel Umsatz machen will.
> Ihr wollt doch auch für den Maximalen Lohn arbeiten und gebt euch nicht mit 100 Euro zufrieden wenn ihr
> ...



/sign
Nennt sich Prinzip der Gewinnmaximierung und nach dem Arbeiten ALLE Unternehmen


----------



## Seratos (6. Juni 2010)

Nein, und würd ich auch nicht wollen!


----------



## Bighorn (6. Juni 2010)

WoW wird unter Garantie nicht kostenlos werden.
Durch WoW wird das BattleNet mit finanziert - bisher. Die anderen Nutzer sollen ja in Zukunft mit zahlen.


----------



## NoMoreSorrow (6. Juni 2010)

ich denke das wow sicherlich nicht kostenlos wird denn herr der ringe online wurd ja auch nur kostenlos weil sich das mit abo net gelohnt hat und bei 11 millionen wow spielern wird blizzard dieses problem wohl net haben


----------



## Nexrahkk (6. Juni 2010)

unglaublich wieviel quatsch hier geschrieben wird, wenn man überhaupt keine ahnung hat.
hdro schlecht gehen? eher nicht. es stürmen unmengen von neuen spielern jeden tag. alle server sind voll.
man spielt kostenlos nur das hauptspiel und nicht die darauf folgende erweiterungen. das hauptspiel geht bis 50. es ist sozusagen ein erweitertes trial.

dieses f2p system IST nicht schlecht, es hat nur ein nachteil und zwar, dass die gute community daran leiden wird, nachdem viele minderjärige und unreife spieler
die atmosphäre wie in wow zerstören, weil das spiel kostenlos ist.

blizzard wird früher oder später auf so ein f2p system zugreifen müssen, weil die konkurenz schon jetzt bessere spiele rausbringen wird.
warum die jetzt zb wie hdro das hauptspiel nicht kostenlos machen, weil das hauptspiel mit abstand das besste was blizz gemacht hat. die erweiterungen sind
eher nachteil zu der geschichte.

gruß
PS: hdro geht es schlecht? das ist nur ein witz eines unreiften spielers, der keine ahnung hat.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (6. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Oh man... Wie hier wieder alle schreiben "Buh!!! Blizzard ist voll Geldsüchtig".
> 
> Wo lebt ihr? Natürlich... Das ist eine Firma die wie JEDE andere auch auch viel Umsatz machen will.
> Ihr wollt doch auch für den Maximalen Lohn arbeiten und gebt euch nicht mit 100 Euro zufrieden wenn ihr
> ...



Mag ja sein, aber wenn es dem Kunden, in dem Fall dem Spieler, nicht passt, dass es einen Itemshop gibt und man gleichzeitig IMMERNOCH 13 Euro im Monat zahlen muss, darf man ja wohl darauf reagieren. Es gibt Firmen die machen Umsatz und es gibt Firmen die versuchen soviel Umsatz zu machen, dass sie damit gleichzeitig die Leute vertreiben auf die sie angewießen sind.
Mein Account ist jedenfalls gekündigt, Ausschlageber dafür war der Itemshop-Gaul und das Browser Auktionshaus, weil mit so einem scheiss werden Spieler die mehr Geld ausgeben bevorzugt und dass sollte nicht Sinn von einem MMO sein, für das man sowieso schon Monatlich zahlt.


----------



## Andurius (6. Juni 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber wenn es dem Kunden, in dem Fall dem Spieler, nicht passt, dass es einen Itemshop gibt und man gleichzeitig IMMERNOCH 13 Euro im Monat zahlen muss, darf man ja wohl darauf reagieren. Es gibt Firmen die machen Umsatz und es gibt Firmen die versuchen soviel Umsatz zu machen, dass sie damit gleichzeitig die Leute vertreiben auf die sie angewießen sind.
> Mein Account ist jedenfalls gekündigt, Ausschlageber dafür war der Itemshop-Gaul und das Browser Auktionshaus, weil mit so einem scheiss werden Spieler die mehr Geld ausgeben bevorzugt und dass sollte nicht Sinn von einem MMO sein, für das man sowieso schon Monatlich zahlt.



Wieso den? 
Den gammeligen Gaul brauchste net, das is net notwendig um irgendwie im Content weiter zu kommen oder so. 
Wers machen will solls machen, das das selbe wie der Spektraltiger ausm TCG


----------



## colll (6. Juni 2010)

die sache is die hdro wird kostenlos weil sie das abo ding net mehr lohnt zuwenig leute oder so blizz hat aber seine SEhr vielen spieler die alle monatlich zahlen dadurch wirds net kostenlos


----------



## Richtigsteller (6. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> ...





WoW wird bestimmt irgendwann mal free to play. Es könnte dann als Werbeträger für andere Blizzard Produkte fungieren.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Juni 2010)

Wie einige schon anmerkten: Ich würde an Blizzards Stelle auf die Kohle auch nicht verzichten ... ob ich persönlich ein Spiel, was gut läuft und von genügend Leuten mit 13 Euro/Monat finanziert wird auch weiterhin kostenpflichtig lassen würde ... ? Scheisst ein Bär in den Wald ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Idee, dass Spiel mit weniger Taschenitems und Goldcap gratis anzubieten, finde ich generell nicht schlecht .. solange es bei solch relativ kleinen Einschränkungen bleibt ... Anders sähe die Sache aus, wenn bestimmte Items, Gebiete und Instanzen ... evtl. sogar Gildengründung - und Beitritte, Chatkanäle, Auktionshaus und ähnlich gewichtige Dinge plötzlich die 13 Euro im Monat ausmachen würden ... letzterem würde ich generell eine Absage erteilen.


----------



## Davidoni (6. Juni 2010)

wow könnts schön längst kostenlos geben, wenn man mal überlegt was die für n geld gemacht haben allein durch den Spiel verkauf, und sagen wir atm sind 10milonen zocker da ^^ jeder von dene zahlt 13euro jeden monat da kommt schon was zusammen über die jahre^^ aber wieso was kostenlos machen wenn mans auch verkaufen kan?^^


----------



## Mazar (6. Juni 2010)

Außerdem finde ich es eig ganz clever wenn wow eins der wenigen MMos bleibt für die man zahlen muss hinsichtlich auf Blizz. Viele denken dann einfach ja Ich spiele jetzt HdRo is ja kostenlos da kann ich ja nebenbei auch noch ein speil spielen das kostet


----------



## Männchen (6. Juni 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber wenn es dem Kunden, in dem Fall dem Spieler, nicht passt, dass es einen Itemshop gibt und man gleichzeitig IMMERNOCH 13 Euro im Monat zahlen muss, darf man ja wohl darauf reagieren. Es gibt Firmen die machen Umsatz und es gibt Firmen die versuchen soviel Umsatz zu machen, dass sie damit gleichzeitig die Leute vertreiben auf die sie angewießen sind.
> Mein Account ist jedenfalls gekündigt, Ausschlageber dafür war der Itemshop-Gaul und das Browser Auktionshaus, weil mit so einem scheiss werden Spieler die mehr Geld ausgeben bevorzugt und dass sollte nicht Sinn von einem MMO sein, für das man sowieso schon Monatlich zahlt.



Itemshop ist nicht gleich Itemshop, da der Itemshop von Blizzard bisher keine Vorteile im Spiel bringt. Höchsten das man die Pets oder Mounts Erfolge schneller bekommt. Wenn es spielentscheidende Dinge gäbe, könnte ich Deine Meinung teilen. 

Übrigens versuchen die Firmen soviel Umsatz zu machen, weil sie auch erhebliche Kosten haben. Von den monatlichen Gebühren kannst Du eh erst mal die Mehrwertsteuer runter rechnen, die die jeweiligen Staaten einkassieren.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (6. Juni 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Wieso den?
> Den gammeligen Gaul brauchste net, das is net notwendig um irgendwie im Content weiter zu kommen oder so.
> Wers machen will solls machen, das das selbe wie der Spektraltiger ausm TCG



Ist aber trotzdem Teil des Spiels. Wenn mir der Gaul gefallen hätte, wäre ich angewiesen gewesen ihn zu kaufen.
Anderes Beispiel ist auch die 2er Rakete als Mount, die es ja jetzt gibt wenn man einen Freund wirbt. Wenn man die umbedingt haben will und keinen Freund zur Hand hat der mit WoW anfangen möchte, muss man Geld ausgeben, indem man sich WoW + 2 Monate Abo holt. Wenn man bedenkt wie Teuer Gruppenmounts Ingame sind, empfinde ich dass schon als erheblichen spielerischen Vorteil der daraus hervorgeht.
Ich finde, auch Mounts und das Sammeln dieser gehören zum Spiel, aber scheinbar besteht für die meisten WoW nurnoch aus Content und wer den höchsten Gearscore hat. Leider auch für Blizzard.
nuff said.


----------



## Primus Pilus (6. Juni 2010)

Wieviele Leute hier mitdiskutieren, die überhaupt nicht wissen, wie das Bezahlmodell in Zukunft aussehen wird von einem Spiel, vom dem sie vor diesem Thread scheinbar eh noch nichts gehört haben, weil es für sie ja gar kein Spiel ausser WoW gibt... 

Erschreckend...

Primus Pilus


----------



## bellingar (6. Juni 2010)

hoffentlich wird wow NIE kostenlos . sind sowieso schon genug kinder etc. ingame . da braucht man den zugang nicht noch zu erleichtern !


----------



## Eox (6. Juni 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem Teil des Spiels. Wenn mir der Gaul gefallen hätte, wäre ich angewiesen gewesen ihn zu kaufen.
> Anderes Beispiel ist auch die 2er Rakete als Mount, die es ja jetzt gibt wenn man einen Freund wirbt. Wenn man die umbedingt haben will und keinen Freund zur Hand hat der mit WoW anfangen möchte, muss man Geld ausgeben, indem man sich WoW + 2 Monate Abo holt. Wenn man bedenkt wie Teuer Gruppenmounts Ingame sind, empfinde ich dass schon als erheblichen spielerischen Vorteil der daraus hervorgeht.
> Ich finde, auch Mounts und das Sammeln dieser gehören zum Spiel, aber scheinbar besteht für die meisten WoW nurnoch aus Content und wer den höchsten Gearscore hat. Leider auch für Blizzard.
> nuff said.



Hä? Es gibt auch so in WoW Mounts die man nicht mehr bekommen kann auch wenn es einem gefallen würde.
Dazu noch sind das keine Sachen die einem im Content weiterbringen. Du kannst auch so ein Mount kaufen und nicht 
wie in RoM NUR über den Itemshop (jaja mieten und co. aber dann ist es ja nicht deins).


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Juni 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute hier mitdiskutieren, die überhaupt nicht wissen, wie das Bezahlmodell in Zukunft aussehen wird von einem Spiel, vom dem sie vor diesem Thread scheinbar eh noch nichts gehört haben, weil es für sie ja gar kein Spiel ausser WoW gibt...
> 
> Erschreckend...
> 
> Primus Pilus



Aja ... interessant ... es diskutieren Leute mit, die zwar ständig Weh Oh WEh spielen, aber von eben diesem Spiel haben Sie noch nie etwas gehört oder gelesen ... ! Jau, alles klar ... ich steige morgen früh auch zum 123457 mal in diesem Leben in mein Auto .. und das, obwohl ich gar nicht weis, dass ich es besitze .. geschweige denn welches Modell ich fahre ... ich glaube, ich gehe gleich mal nach draussen und schaue nach .. jawoll das sollte ich tun ...

*Ruckartig aufsteh und nachsehe ,* oder war es doch eine Rikscha oder ein motorisiertes Fahrrad ? -- Grübel ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (6. Juni 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute hier mitdiskutieren, die überhaupt nicht wissen, wie das Bezahlmodell in Zukunft aussehen wird von einem Spiel, vom dem sie vor diesem Thread scheinbar eh noch nichts gehört haben, weil es für sie ja gar kein Spiel ausser WoW gibt...
> 
> Erschreckend...
> 
> Primus Pilus



Ausserdem heißt es Finanzierungs-Modell. Sollte man aber Wissen wenn man sich ja mit den ganzen Möglichkeiten der Finanzierungs-Modelle auskennt.


----------



## Flatrian (6. Juni 2010)

Udwin schrieb:


> So nen Quatsch habe ich ehrlich gesagt lange nicht gesehen.
> 
> Wenn es kostenlos wird, wie soll Blizzard das Game dann finanzieren? Schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Ich wette du würdest bestimmt nicht für EPIX z.B. zahlen, wenn ich deine Meinung hier so lese.
> 
> Blizzard hat mehr als 10 Millionen Abonennten, die werden auf 130 Millionen bestimmt nicht einfach mal so verzichten.



Achtung achtung... Dies ist eine Failrechnung...

Warum? Guck mal quer durch die Länder.. Nicht jedes Land zahlt das Gleiche... Russland zB umgerechnet nur 8 Euro... Amerika ist glaub ich auch nur bei umgerechnet ca 10 Dollar... etcpp

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (6. Juni 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute hier mitdiskutieren, die überhaupt nicht wissen, wie das Bezahlmodell in Zukunft aussehen wird von einem Spiel, vom dem sie vor diesem Thread scheinbar eh noch nichts gehört haben, weil es für sie ja gar kein Spiel ausser WoW gibt...
> 
> Erschreckend...
> 
> Primus Pilus




/Ironie
Oh!! Nein gibt es was anderes??? Lass mich an deinem Wissen teilhaben!!!! 



Es hat doch garkeiner gesagt das es keine anderen gibt und woher willst du wissen das so Bezahlmodelle wie z.B. von GW übernommen werden??? Aber du weißt ja alles ;-) 
Und da ein Itemshop sicher mehr Geld einbringt, wird Blizzard auch eher dies bevorzugen nach dem P2P Modell.... Deswegen wird auch dieses Modell eher diskutiert.


----------



## KillerBee666 (6. Juni 2010)

HDRO wird kostenlos weil sie zu wenig spieler ham und es sich bei dem Bezahlsystem net lohnt, WOW wird nie kostenlos werden weil blizzard definitiv verluste hätte.


----------



## KillerBee666 (6. Juni 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß hat Blizzard nicht vor sein Spiel durch kaufbare Items (ich rede hier nicht von Pets, sondern von Ausrüstung und Spielinhalten...) kaputt zu machen.



Wennmans Genau nimmt ham die meisten FreeToPlay spiele auch keinen NEED inhalt im shop, nur das man schneller lvlt, läuft, mehr taschenplätze und so.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juni 2010)

Unfug entfernt. Bleibt sachlich.


----------



## Primus Pilus (6. Juni 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Aja ... interessant ... es diskutieren Leute mit, die zwar ständig Weh Oh WEh spielen, aber von eben diesem Spiel haben Sie noch nie etwas gehört oder gelesen ... ! Jau, alles klar ... ich steige morgen früh auch zum 123457 mal in diesem Leben in mein Auto .. und das, obwohl ich gar nicht weis, dass ich es besitze .. geschweige denn welches Modell ich fahre ... ich glaube ich gehe gleich mal nach draussen und schaue nach .. jawoll das sollte ich tun ...
> 
> *Ruckartig aufsteh und nachsehe ,* oder war es doch eine Rikscha oder ein motorisiertes Fahrrad ? -- Grübel ...
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt... ich meinte die Diskussion über HdRO innerhalb dieses Threads - und die entsprechenden Kommentare darüber... 

Einfach mal Bild 1 der News genauer betrachten und das "Free-to-Play" bei HdRO relativiert sich:

http://www.buffed.de/hdro/news/15150/Der-Herr-der-Ringe-Online-Das-Mittelerde-MMO-wird-ab-Herbst-Free2Play

Gruß
Primus Pilus


----------



## Vankok (6. Juni 2010)

WoW wird nie Free2Play HDRO wird es auch nur weil sie viel zu wenig spieler haben,meiner meinung sollten auch z.B DAOC (Dark Age of Camelot für die unwissenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Free 2 Play werden das spielen ja auch nicht mehr gerade viele. Aber WoW niemals stellt euch mal vor da Farmt man 1 Woche die ganze zeit z.B Emblem der Ehre für T9 dan kommt ein anderer und kauft sich die einfach für 20Euro im Shop, das würde das grund prinzip von WoW übern haufen werfen.


----------



## Imba-Noob (6. Juni 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass langfristig auch WoW kostenfrei sein wird, aber bis dahin kann es noch Jahre dauern. WoW ist mittlerweile mehr als 5 Jahre alt und wirkt stellenweise "ausgelutscht", daran ändern auch neue Rassen, Klassen, Raidinstanzen und Gebiete nichts. Die Abo-Zahlen stagnieren seit 1,5 Jahren. Wachstum bringt der US- und der Westeuropäische Markt schon lange nicht mehr, Potential ist noch in Asien, Russland und Lateinamerika zu finden. 

Ob die Abo-Zahlen noch steigen können oder zumindest stabil bleiben, wird sich in ca. 1 Jahr, ein paar Monate nach der VÖ von Cataclysm, zeigen. Ich glaube schon, dass Blizzard bereits jetzt F2P-Pläne hat, falls die Abo-Zahlen drastisch einbrechen sollten. 

Der Ausbau des Item-Shops und käufliche Zusatzoptionen (Web-AH) sind sicherlich nicht nur als weitere Einnahmequelle zu betrachten, sondern auch als Tests, in wie weit die WoW-Gemeinde bereit ist, für bestimmte Inhalte bzw. Luxusartikel zu zahlen. 

Andere Spiele zeigen, dass eine F2P-Variante mit Itemshop und gebührenpflichtigen Zusatzangeboten auch wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein kann (insbesondere asiatische MMROPGS, aber auch z. B. RoM). 

Blizzard wird also erst mal weiter testen, den Item-Shop und ggfs. weitere Zusatzangebote ausbauen, die Abo-Zahlen im Auge behalten, die Auswirkungen von Catclysm beobachten, die Auswirkungen der Gebührenbefreiung von HDRO aufmerksam beobachten und natürlich auch die weitere Konkurrenz an F2P- und Abo-MMORPGs.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (6. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Hä? Es gibt auch so in WoW Mounts die man nicht mehr bekommen kann auch wenn es einem gefallen würde.
> Dazu noch sind das keine Sachen *die einem im Content weiterbringen*. Du kannst auch so ein Mount kaufen und nicht
> wie in RoM NUR über den Itemshop (jaja mieten und co. aber dann ist es ja nicht deins).



Scheiss doch mal auf den Content, muss ich es immer so verbal ausdrücken damit die Leute das verstehen? Es gab in WoW immer mehr als das, aber dem Großteil der WoW Community reicht wohl ein Spiel wie man wie blöd jede Woche in die selben Instanzen rennt und sich um Items kloppt damit man seinen Virtuellen Pimmel vergleichen kann. Mounts, Pets usw. wenn man Spaß daran hat diese zu Sammeln will man nicht auf einen behinderten Itemshop angewiesen sein, wenn man schon so Geld dafür ausgibt! Sozusagen gehören diese Sachen auch zum Content! Aber wenn du das nicht verstehst und dann auchnoch mit einem Spiel wie Rom vergleichst, dann kann ich dir nichtmehr helfen. Lass dich Ausbeuten wie du willst


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> So geldsüchtig wie Blizz ist,sicher nicht.



Oh man wie ich solche Antworten liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
Blizz ist nicht Geldsüchtig,so ein Quatsch aber es ist ein riesiges weltweites Unternehmen und klar wollen sie geld verdienen.


----------



## Shaila (6. Juni 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Scheiss doch mal auf den Content, muss ich es immer so verbal ausdrücken damit die Leute das verstehen? Es gab in WoW immer mehr als das, aber dem Großteil der WoW Community reicht wohl ein Spiel wie man wie blöd jede Woche in die selben Instanzen rennt und sich um Items kloppt damit man seinen Virtuellen Pimmel vergleichen kann. Mounts, Pets usw. wenn man Spaß daran hat diese zu Sammeln will man nicht auf einen behinderten Itemshop angewiesen sein, wenn man schon so Geld dafür ausgibt! Sozusagen gehören diese Sachen auch zum Content! Aber wenn du das nicht verstehst und dann auchnoch mit einem Spiel wie Rom vergleichst, dann kann ich dir nichtmehr helfen. Lass dich Ausbeuten wie du willst



Tja, hart aber wahr. Stimme dir zu.


----------



## Imba-Noob (6. Juni 2010)

Vankok schrieb:


> WoW wird nie Free2Play HDRO wird es auch nur weil sie viel zu wenig spieler haben,meiner meinung sollten auch z.B DAOC (Dark Age of Camelot für die unwissenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine F2P-Variante wird sicherlich nicht in absehbarer Zeit kommen, aber langfristig gesehen durchaus eine Alternative sein können, wie es Blizzard-Mitarbeiter in blueposts auch immer wieder gern betonen. Die hohen Abozahlen halten nicht ewig. 

Sicherlich wird man keine Ausrüstung über den Itemshop kaufen können oder höchstens veraltete für Twinks, sondern nur Sachen, die das Spielen vereinfachen, aber nicht wesentlich beeinflussen - sonst würde die Balance des Spiels zerstört werden. Man sieht ja heute schon, dass unerfahrene Spieler plötzlich durch Markenfarmen gutes Equip haben und im Endcontent zu finden sind. Also was man im Itemshop kaufen könnte wären z. B. Exp-Tränke, Mounts, Pets uws. Eventuell auch zusätzlichen Bankplatz, Levelitems usw., also alles reine Luxusitems. Hochwertige Ausrüstungen oder der bezahlbare Zugang zu bestimmten Instanzen und Regionen würde in der Tat das Spiel zerstören.


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

orkman schrieb:


> wow wird 100 % net kostenlos werden, oder wuerdest du einen esel der goldklumpen scheisst erschiessen, wenn du einen haettest ?^^
> BLIZZ wird bei ihrem system bleiben, 0 qualitaet aber ordentlich absahnen
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal ist Wow in China Nicht kostenlos,die bezahlen da nur für ihre Gametime also wenn jemand 5 STunden wow zockt bezahlt er auch nur 5 Stunden,das ist nicht kostenlos.
Ach und du weisst das viele von den,übrigens, 11,5 Millionen Spielern aufgehört haben?Musst ja super informiert sein lol.
Und von Blizz zu sagen 0 Qualität das zeigt nur das du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast ehrlich.


----------



## Primus Pilus (6. Juni 2010)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ausserdem heißt es Finanzierungs-Modell. Sollte man aber Wissen wenn man sich ja mit den ganzen Möglichkeiten der Finanzierungs-Modelle auskennt.



Muß ich mich auch nicht, da ich so ein armes Würstchen bin, daß ich nicht mal was auf Pump kaufen kann --- äh... FINANZIEREN kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## knochenhand (6. Juni 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Erstmal ist Wow in China Nicht kostenlos,die bezahlen da nur für ihre Gametime also wenn jemand 5 STunden wow zockt bezahlt er auch nur 5 Stunden,das ist nicht kostenlos.
> Ach und du weisst das viele von den,übrigens, 11,5 Millionen Spielern aufgehört haben?Musst ja super informiert sein lol.
> Und von Blizz zu sagen das zeigt nur das du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast ehrlich.



zu sätzlich ist in china eine zeitspeere auf dem game, staatlich verordnet... der acc kann in 24std nur 4 o. 6std lang online sein..

Spiele ohne Qualität, du meinst bestimmt EA Games oder?^^

mfg


----------



## Narulein (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bezweifel stark, dass World of Warcraft jemals Free2play wird.. da wär Blizzard ja selten dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnW (6. Juni 2010)

Narulein schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel stark, dass World of Warcraft jemals Free2play wird.. da wär Blizzard ja selten dämlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange WoW soviel Geld einbringt, wird Blizzard nicht einmal darüber nachdenken, es "free2play" zu machen - das wäre auch selten doof.

Auch bei HdRO machen die das auch nicht aus Nächstenliebe. Der erste Schuss ist gratis, wer dann mehr will, muss zahlen.

Die Idee ist doch klar - gelangweilte WoW-ler anfixen und an HdRO binden, in der Hoffnung, dass der Großteil davon zu zahlenden Abonnenten wird.


----------



## pastranora (6. Juni 2010)

Man kann nur noch mal folgendes betonen:

Also das was derzeit bei Blizz in der Gerüchte küche ist sind zu diesem Schritt überlegungen im Management schon laut ausgesprochen wurden.
Der Grund dafür ist die Dummheit der Spieler welche Massiv den Itemshop nutzen für Mount werb dich selber pets usw.

Bis jetzt ist noch etwas wiederstand da Itemshops nicht als generell stabile einnahme quelle gelten. Aber da immer mehr (ca. 40%) der Spieler auch
ausrüstung EXP zugangn zu dungeon über den shop erwerben würden ist wieder die heiße diskussion entbrannt nach dem nächsten bezahlten Addon
WOW in ein sogenanntes Cash Game zu verwandeln.

Prinziepiell finde ich Cashgames sowas von scheise das glaubst du garnicht, wäre auch sicher ein grund aufzuhören.
Allerdings würde es die gelbe Gefahr aus dem Spiel verdrängen da diese nicht mehr als Goldseller auftretten können, weil erwägt wird auch Gold im Itemshop
anzubieten.

Wie gesagt das sind nur Gerüchte und Fakten aus einer der Letzten Beratungen, weil es immer mehr Spieler fordern sich einen Vorteil erkaufen zu wollen.
Dies könnt Ihr sogar in den offz. Foren von Blizz lesen, diese Forderungen.


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Dumm nur das man mit einem Itemshop mehr Kohle macht als mit monatlichen Gebühren du Held ^^



Das ist Quatsch du Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Erstens sind monatliche Gebühren Regelmässiger Gewinn was schonmal viel besser für nen Unternehmen ist(Itemshop gibt keine Garantie das die leute auch immer schön da was kaufen,siehe Rom usw). Und deshalb sind bei der Menge an zahlenden Spielern die Gewinne durch Abos viel höher.Und ja das ist bestätigt,wurde auf dem Conference Call von Activision Blizz erwähnt.

Mfg


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> in den xfire statistiken für gespielte min/tag...
> 
> is LOTRO
> 
> ...



Doch davon kann sehr wohl die rede sein denn Warhammer spielt eh kein vernünftiger Mensch mehr und Aoc hat zwar neues geiles Addon bekommen aber bis die ganzen spieler wiederkommen das dauert.Von daher heisst es nicht das Hdro viel gespielt wird nur weil es vor den beiden ist.

mfg


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

SystemLordAnubis schrieb:


> Ich denke WoW wird nicht gratis, dafür wirft es zuviel aktiv ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist wohl nicht mehr aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Klassenwechsel gibts schon,310% MOunts auch,Goldlimit erreicht eh kein vernünftiger Mensch,nur einer hatte es mal also sinnlos die Anhebung.

Mfg


----------



## Selidia (6. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das wäre mein persönlicher Todesstoß für WoW und damit würde ich definitiv aufhören.
> 
> EDIT: Aber Blizzard macht ja eh einfach Shop und Gebühren und die Spieler juckts zum Großteil nicht mal.




Warum sollte es auch?

Man kann sich auch richtig anstellen wie ihr es tut.. Item Shop OMG jetzt haben alle Vorteile gegenüber anderen.. wie unfair *wein*

.. ich versteh einfach nicht warum man so rumheult und trotzdem das Spiel spielt...?

OH ich höre auf wenn das und das kommt.. und was ist? Trotzdem wird WoW gespielt, egal was kommt..


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn. Die Firma heißt Activision Blizzard; es gibt kein Blizzard Entertainment mehr. Dort entscheidet ein Vorstand, wie der Hase läuft - und nach dessen Vorgaben hat sich auch das Blizzard-Entwicklungsteam zu richten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blizz ist sehr wohl noch ein eigenständiges Entwicklerteam,und imVorstand sind genug von Blizz,allen Vorran Mike Morrhaime,der Blizz Boss du Nase.

Du hast genausowenig ahnung wie andere hier.


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

lord schrieb:


> vielleicht mal besser informieren blizzard war und ist weiterhin eigenständig auch wenn es mit zu activision "gehört". man muss entwickler und publisher auseinander halten. blizzard hatte damals verträge mit vivendi, dass die die spiele von blizzard publishen dürfen. mit dem kauf durch activision hat nun activision diese rechte. blizzard hat aber ein so großes eigenkapital, dass sie gar keinen publisher, der die entwicklung und den vertrieb bezahlt, brauchen. blizzard kann es schnuppe sein was der vorstand von activision sagt, denn die bekommen von denen kein geld und brauchen von denen auch kein geld. bei anderen entwicklern schaut das anders aus. die haben kein eigenkapital von mehreren hundert millionen dollar umd eigenständig spiele zu entwickeln und zu veröffentlichen und sind auf das geld des publishers angewiesen und müssen sich den wünschen des publishers fügen, weil sonst der geldhahn zugedreht wird und das studio schließen kann.



Genauso ist es,endlich mal jemand der Ahnung hat und Bescheid weiss.


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (6. Juni 2010)

Dhdro ist vielleicht zum kostenlos Spiel geworden weil sie Kunden und Geldprobleme hatten und das hat WoW hiernach :
[...] Doch trotz aller unterschiedlichen Standpunkte, hat Blizzard damit den Nerv der Zeit getroffen. Wir haben leider keine genauen Zahlen, aber es gibt Screenshots von Warteschlangen mit *über 140.000 Personen in den USA* *und mit über 80.000 Spielern in der EU!* Über die Menge der insgesamt vergebenen Reittiere kann man letztlich nur spekulieren.Trotzdem dürfte Blizzard damit alleine in den USA und der EU in* nur wenigen Stunden eine sieben-stellige Summe umgesetzt haben*. Somit kann Blizzard auf eine erfolgreiche Woche zurückblicken.[...]
(Quelle: http://wow.gamona.de/page/18/)

ganz definitiv nicht! (Zu berücksichtigen ist auch ,dass es sich hierbei "nur" um *ein* Mount handelt. Bringt Blizz noch mehr davon raus naja.....)


----------



## Anglus (6. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Dann gib bitte die Quelle an, aus der dies hervorgeht und nicht auf wilden Spekulationen beruht! Bei einer Fusion - und genau die ist im Dezember '07 passiert - hört das Ursprungs-Unternehmen auf, als eigenständige Firma zu existieren! Mit "Publisher" hat das nichts mehr zu tun!
> 
> Das ehemalige Studio Blizzard Entertainment wird zwar u. U. einige Freiheiten haben, muß sich dennoch dem Vorstand unterordnen. Das ist nun mal in jedem Konzern so. Ein "Austritt" ist nicht mehr möglich - und "Eigenkapital" einer Konzernabteilung gibt es nun mal nicht.



Klar ist bei sowas auch ein Austritt wieder möglich.Zwar unwahrscheinlich aber Blizz könnte sich auch wieder selbstständig machen wenn sie wollten dafür haben sie genug Kapital.


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. Juni 2010)

Die Situation bei WoW ist eine völlig andere als bei Lotro. WoW ist immernoch mit riesigen Vorsprung das MMO mit den meisten Abos...wieso sollten sie sich ihre Einnahmequelle nehmen wenn es eigentlich doch super läuft?

Jaa ihr könnt kommen mit:"aber die Zahlen sind vom Jahre X." und "da werden doch auch inaktive gezählt." Fakt ist, dass WoW Marktführer in Sachen MMO ist und sich (zummindest hier in Österreich) sogar mit den Verkaufszahlen des letzten Add-Ons (nur die CD) in manchen Wochen noch in die Top20 der Verkaufscharts vorwagt...

Konfuzius sagt: Wenn es keine Probleme gibt, beginne nicht nach welchen zu suchen. 

..okay kA ob Konfuzius das sagt. Aber es beantwortet die Frage des TE doch ganz gut ^^


----------



## Obsurd (6. Juni 2010)

wird definitiv in den nächsten 5 jahren nicht kostenlos !


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Juni 2010)

wow hats garnicht nötig es kostenlos zu machen ^^ abgesehen davon find ich die frage behämmert


----------



## Automatik (6. Juni 2010)

ich hoff zumindest dass sie das nicht machen, weil man dann ziemlich wahrscheinlich für alle mögliche (bestes equip, etc) zahlen muss.


----------



## Steve Coal (6. Juni 2010)

Was die Spieler in irgendwelchen Foren Fordern ist wahrscheinlich erstmal zweitrangig!
In dem moment wos um Kohle geht wird gerechnet!
und solange es profitabler ist mit genügend Abbonenten UND einem Item Shop zu arbeiten, warum sollten die herren bei Blizzard dann auf das monatliche Einkommen verzichten?
Da gibts keinen Grund dafür!


----------



## Grakuhl (6. Juni 2010)

WoW kostenlos?! never ever^^


----------



## Magic! (6. Juni 2010)

solange wow so gut läuft werden sie nichts daran ändern ganz unter dem motto "never touch a running system"


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe nicht =/ das wäre glaube ich das aus für wow....


----------



## Groshmak (6. Juni 2010)

Ivensis schrieb:


> Die angebotenen Sachen im Ingameshop bringen Dir in keinster Weise auch nur EINEN kleinen Vortel INGAME. Im Gegenteil, die Leute sehen eher, daß Du so nichts gebacken bekommst !!!



Dein Argument ist nicht völllig aus der Luft gegriffen, aber trotzdem zu ungenau. 

1. Kommt es auf den Betrachter an, ob diverse Pets, Mounts oder sonstiges Zeug als ingame Vorteil gesehen werden ? Aus deiner Sicht mag es ja zutreffen, dass es keinen spielerischen Vorteil bringt, wenn du das jedoch aus der Sicht eines Mount/Pet Sammler siehst, die auf die Erfolge aus sind sieht die Sache schon anderst aus. Natürlich wäre das nur ein kleiner Vorteil, da man schließlich echtes Geld dafür bezahlen muss.

2. Mal angenommen du spielst einen neuen Character auf Stufe 80. Mit LVL 20/40/60 entscheidest du dich aufgrund einer schnellern Fortbewegung ein Mount zu kaufen:

LVL 20 Mountkosten 1G+-
LVL 40 Mountkosten 10G+-
LVL 60 Flugmountkosten 40G+-
Schnelles Flugmount 	80G+-

ca. 131G+- Ersparnis durch das gekaufte Mount. Die Menge an Gold, die durch den Kauf eines Mounts (passt sich an den Reitskill an) gespart wird ist verschwindend gering im Vergleich zu den Kosten des Reitskills.
Diese Menge an Gold könnte ich jetzt schon als kleinen Vorteil bezeichnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Zitat: Im Gegenteil, die Leute sehen eher, daß Du so nichts gebacken bekommst !!! Fällt dir vielleicht auf, dass du dir gerade selbst wiedersprichst ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bekommen die Leute deiner Meinung nach nicht auf die Reihe, wenn sie doch ein Mount/Pet für echtes Geld kaufen, dass keine Vorteile bietet ?

Mensch, lass die Leute doch kaufen was sie wollen. Wer's haben will der kauft's sich halt, ob es Vorteile bringt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (6. Juni 2010)

Kommt schon Leute, was sind 10 Euro? Für andere Games bezahlt man mehr.


----------



## Shaila (6. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Warum sollte es auch?
> 
> Man kann sich auch richtig anstellen wie ihr es tut.. Item Shop OMG jetzt haben alle Vorteile gegenüber anderen.. wie unfair *wein*
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es ganz einfach nicht, weil du wie viele Anderen immer nur die eine oder die andere Seite siehst. Viele Leute sehen einfach nur "gut" oder "schlecht". Aber ein Dazwischen scheint es bei vielen nicht zu geben. Viele denken einfach nur schwarz/weiss und das ist ein grundsätzlicher Fehler in sämtlichen Lebensbereichen meiner Meinung nach. Von der Politik hin bis zum Glauben. Immer nur "gut" und "schlecht". Wieso gibt es kein dazwischen ? Denn in diesem Fall bin ich dazwischen. Ich finde WoW ist ein großartiges Spiel, dass Beste was ich jemals gesehen habe. Dennoch finde ich den Shop nicht gut, also bin ich dazwischen. Denn bei mir sind sozusagen beide Seiten vertreten. Es überwiegt nicht die Seite "gut" oder "schlecht". Ich bin eben mittendrin.

Wenn du diese Denkweise nicht verstehst oder nachvollziehen kannst, dann kannst du auch nicht meine Ansichten nachvollziehen.


----------



## x_wow_x (6. Juni 2010)

Nach Catacylsm wird WoW sicher kostenlos. Smaragdgrüner Traum hin oder her. 

Was ich davon halte das es Gratis wird? 
Gar nichts da es mir im vorhinein klar war mit Wotlk da soziemlich einem alles nachgeschmissen wurde mit diesem Addon was es nur gibt.


----------



## Vankok (6. Juni 2010)

x_wow_x schrieb:


> Nach Catacylsm wird WoW sicher kostenlos. Smaragdgrüner Traum hin oder her.
> 
> Was ich davon halte das es Gratis wird?
> Gar nichts da es mir im vorhinein klar war mit Wotlk da soziemlich einem alles nachgeschmissen wurde mit diesem Addon was es nur gibt.



Sry aber das was du redest ist Müll WoW wird ganz ganz sicher mit Cataclysm nicht Free 2 Play 1. Mit Cataclysm komen viele nue spieler hinzu und alte die einfach mit dem neuen Addon neu anfangen wollen. WoW wird sicherlich NIE Free 2 Play solange das neue MMMORPD noch nicht drausen ist und das dauer noch Jahre es werdne noch min. 2-3 Addons folgen vieleicht wird es dann Free2 play.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. Juni 2010)

Prinzipell würde ich das ganze mal nicht aus schliessen. Wenn man sich die Politik von Blizzard anschaut die sie seit dem zusammen schluss mit Activision fahren, sieht man das Blizz mit WoW immer mehr Geld machen will.
Die ganzen Char änderungen die man für Geld bekommt (Geschlechts umwandlung und Vokls äderungen usw..) waren nur der anfang. Dan kammen die Pets und jetzt das Mount was man für €uros kaufen kann.
All diese Sachen sind ja sehr gefragt und oft gekauft worden. Also ist die Comunity sehr schnell bereit auch viel Geld ins Spiel zu stecken. Und wenns so Sachen wie bei den Free2Play Spielen sind, (Mehr Taschen Bankplätze usw...) würden sie dies auch viel verkaufen.
Prinzipel lässt sich mit einen Free2Play Spiel mehr Geld verdienen. Solange man den Spielern immer genug neue anreize bittet neue Sachen zu kaufen.

Wenn Blizz WoW zum Free2Play Spiel macht würden schenll viele neue Spieler dazu kommen die sich bisher immer noch von den 13€ haben abschrecken lassen.
Wenn diese Spieler erstmal dabei sind und gefallen dran finden dan werden sie auch sehr schnell Geld dafür aus geben.

Aber ich dencke oder hoffe das Blizz die Qualität und der Ruf des Spiels mehr Wert ist. Wenns zum Free2Play wird würden das nämlich abnehmen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Vankok (6. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube trotzdem das Blizzard nicht ihr bestes spiel zum Free 2 Play spiel macht denn wenn sie das gewollt hätten sie es auch gleich am anfang machen können oder zu BC bzw. Wotlk erweiterung .


----------



## sko1970 (6. Juni 2010)

wenn wow kostenlos wird und sich blizzard nicht mur um das game kümmert und es items nur noch übern shop gibt, werde ich sofort auf hören mit wow spielen
wow hat diese qualität weil es geld kostet und blizzard ein teil der einnahmen wieder in das spiel investiert

und bitte nicht rum heulen das es zu teuer ist...wenn es nur fünf euro kosten würde wären noch mehr kiddys da
ich würde auch gern fünf euro mehr im monat bezahlen


----------



## Darkblood-666 (6. Juni 2010)

Das wird hoffentlich nie passieren. F2P Spiele bieten nunmal nicht jeder Geldbörse den selben Spielspass. Sollte Blizzard seine Meinung jedoch ändern und sein Spiel durch F2P kaputt machen wollen wars das für mich mit WoW.


----------



## Wattie (6. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube WoW ist das einzige Spiel, wo sich die Macher erdreisten könnten, neben der monatlichen Gebühr trotzdem den Itemshop zu bringen.
Und damit ist ein Shop gemeint, der wirklich Vorteile im Spiel verschafft.

Und ja das würde fuktionieren, so traurig es auch ist...


----------



## Progamer13332 (6. Juni 2010)

hdro wird kostenlos, weil zu wenig leute spielen, wow hat 11 mille spieler und steigend, warum sollte es kostenlos werden?


----------



## battschack (6. Juni 2010)

@watti richtig^^

Wozu kostenlos machen? Einfach item shop rein haun und es wird 100% eingekauft wie blöd... erst wird gemeckert aber dann eingekauft ist ja klar : )

Abo+Item shop = mehr $$ <<<< so wird es auch kommen auch wenn es heisst das es keine items usw geben wird aber ich weiss es *fg*


----------



## sam72 (6. Juni 2010)

wer kein geld hat, um die 13 euro jeden monat zu bezahlen, sollte halt wow nicht spielen, fertig. immer diese jammerei. aber dann jeden tag zigaretten qualmen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was labern hier andauernd welche "ich find wow scheisse, spiele es eh nicht und würde es nicht spielen, wenn es kostenlos ist..." dann bleibt aus dem wow-forum raus und spielt das spiel, das ihr so toll findet...aber geht hier den wow-spielern nicht auf die nüsse...meine fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (6. Juni 2010)

Halt ich für Schwachsinn, bzw. wird nie so sein.

1. Activision / Blizzards Geldsucht :O
2. Braucht Blizz auch Geld für die Server (Strom, Aufrüstung...) 
3. Bezahlung für die Arbeiter (Support, Grafikdesigner...)

4. Würde ichs nicht begrüßen wegen
> Goldseller 
> Noch mehr Kinder (nicht böse gemeint), dann können wir jeden Tag hier von ihnen Fragen lesen wie: 
Wie geht die Quest 
oder LOL!11!11einself!!111! Nerf Palas, Dks (oder sonstige) < weil sie im PVP verloren haben 
Und so geht es weiter


Also meiner Meinung nach wird WoW eh nie kostenlos, da sie ja Geld brauchen für Patches erstellen (Arbeiter) und neuen Content oder sie machen einfach keinen Content dann mehr :O
Und vorallem die Server müssten sie zahlen das würde Geld kosten > Will Acti-Blizz nicht mit ihrer Geldmachereiader


----------



## Xeith (6. Juni 2010)

HDRO wird Kostenlos weil die ein Fehler gemacht haben und die es endlich einsehen, haha das ist sehr harte Arbeit wie World of Warcraft was da alles hinter steckt dann kann man nicht so einfach sagen es war ein"Fehler" und die Produktions kosten erst und des weiteren

edit/ Age of Connan hats sich auch verbessert da sieht mans, was man alle schaffen kann


----------



## battschack (6. Juni 2010)

@Derwosambesten....

Irgendwie trifft doch schon alles zu ab 3. : )

Und hdro muss keine mitarbeiter bezahlen oder wie soll ich das verstehen? bzw server usw


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (6. Juni 2010)

battschack schrieb:


> @Derwosambesten....
> 
> Irgendwie trifft doch schon alles zu ab 3. : )
> 
> Und hdro muss keine mitarbeiter bezahlen oder wie soll ich das verstehen? bzw server usw



Schon aber, da ist es ja so geregelt > kein max lvl, kein max gold usw.
Nur wer zahlt erhält alles und das machen dann viele > dadurch werden die Server am Leben erhaltet würd ich sagen.


----------



## lotterbube (6. Juni 2010)

Mir hat Hdro sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich es nur kurzzeitig gespielt habe (Probemonat).
Es hat wie ich finde eine tolle Atmosphäre und bietet sehr viele kleine Details die es in der ganze Spielwelt zu entdecken gibt.
Ich will es nicht noch weiter ausführen, aber Hdro ist nicht auf die breite Masse ausgelegt, schon alleine da man auf PvP "fast" verzichtet. 
Es spricht eher Rollenspieler und Herr der Ringe Fans an. 
Ich glaube nicht das es jetzt zu wenige Spieler gibt, aber es könnte sein das sich in letzter Zeit ein starker Abswärtstrend entwickelt hat oder man einfach versucht neue Wege zu gehen um eventuell den Umsatz noch einmal zu steigern.

Wenn man das ganze nun mit WoW vergleicht tun sich doch einige Unterschiede auf, die mich zweifeln lassen das solch eine Bezahlumstellung in naher Zukunft kommt.
Sicherlich wird aber der Itemshop noch weiter ausgebaut, woran aber die Spieler selber Schuld sind, man müsste es nur nicht unterstützen (dort nicht einkaufen!).

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## LaVerne (6. Juni 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Blizz ist sehr wohl noch ein eigenständiges Entwicklerteam,und imVorstand sind genug von Blizz,allen Vorran Mike Morrhaime,der Blizz Boss du Nase.
> 
> Du hast genausowenig ahnung wie andere hier.



Quelle dazu? Vielleicht hilft ja die offizielle Auflistung der Vorstandsmitglieder weiter: http://www.activisionblizzard.com/corp/ml/aboutUs/boardOfDirectors.html

Fleißaufgabe: Suche die "genug von Blizz" gestellten Leute aus dieser Liste heraus. Im Management selbst ist nur Morhaime vertreten.

"Eigenständiges Entwicklerteam" heißt nicht, daß sie schalten und walten können, wie sie wollen (siehe unten zu "Blizzard North").



Anglus schrieb:


> Klar ist bei sowas auch ein Austritt wieder möglich.Zwar unwahrscheinlich aber Blizz könnte sich auch wieder selbstständig machen wenn sie wollten dafür haben sie genug Kapital.



Wie will sich eine Firma "selbstständig" machen, die sich fest im Besitz des Majors "Activision Blizzard" befindet? Vivendi Games hat sich 1998 Blizzard Entertainment geschnappt, was damals schon keine autonome Firma mehr war, sondern zu Havas gehörte. Am neuen Konzern "Activision Blizzard" hält Vivendi die Mehrheitsanteile. 

Inwieweit die Konzernleitung in die Vorgänge bei Blizzard eingreift, hat man bereits 2003 gesehen, als führende Mitarbeiter wegen des Managements von Vivendi Blizzard North (Entwickler von "Diablo" - ein zugekauftes Spiel und keine Eigenentwicklung von Blizzard Entertainment) verließen und Blizzard North alsbald aufgelöst wurde.


----------



## Nerevar88 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe kein Problem damit das WoW kostenpflichtig bleibt, da man schließlich immernoch trotz Activisions angeblicher Geldsucht gute Leistungen kriegt.
Solange kein Itemshop eingeführt wird bei dem Leute die ihn nicht benutzen, absolute Nachteile kriegen, z.B. wie in HdRO die Reihenfolge des Supports nach Bezahlenden und Nichtbezahlenden, werde ich trotz der kosten bei WoW bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (6. Juni 2010)

Nur weil HdRO jetzt kostenlos ist, macht es Blizz nicht automatisch nach. HdRO ist wesentlich später wie WoW raus gekommen, damit wollen die nur noch mehr Kunden für sich gewinnen. Wer sagt nicht, dass HdRO nach einem Jahr wieder Kostenpflichtig ist? Wie halt Alice Cooper in der Saturn Werbung sagt: "Alles eine Frage der Technik."


----------



## Selidia (6. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es ganz einfach nicht, weil du wie viele Anderen immer nur die eine oder die andere Seite siehst. Viele Leute sehen einfach nur "gut" oder "schlecht". Aber ein Dazwischen scheint es bei vielen nicht zu geben. Viele denken einfach nur schwarz/weiss und das ist ein grundsätzlicher Fehler in sämtlichen Lebensbereichen meiner Meinung nach. Von der Politik hin bis zum Glauben. Immer nur "gut" und "schlecht". Wieso gibt es kein dazwischen ? Denn in diesem Fall bin ich dazwischen. Ich finde WoW ist ein großartiges Spiel, dass Beste was ich jemals gesehen habe. Dennoch finde ich den Shop nicht gut, also bin ich dazwischen. Denn bei mir sind sozusagen beide Seiten vertreten. Es überwiegt nicht die Seite "gut" oder "schlecht". Ich bin eben mittendrin.
> 
> Wenn du diese Denkweise nicht verstehst oder nachvollziehen kannst, dann kannst du auch nicht meine Ansichten nachvollziehen.




Jap ich verstehe nix, genauso wie alle anderen die so denken wie ich..

Deine Ansichten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen weil du so einer bist, dem seine Meinung als einzige Richtige erscheint und die du auch jedem einzelnen User aufbinden willst.. somit ist auch jegliche Diskussion mit dir überflüssig, wie du auch sicher schon gemerkt hast..

Ich finde auch nicht alles toll an WoW aber trotzdem "überwiegt die Seite 'gut'" ...


----------



## Monsterburn (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich glaube nicht das sie das game zum f2p machen werden, aber es könnte ja doch sein wenn man mal so nachdenkt den den Shop haben sie ja schon eingefügt nur das es im mom hald noch keine rüstung und so zum
Kaufen gibt aber die Haustiere und Reittiere gibt es ja schon mal. 
Mfg


----------



## Þunraz (6. Juni 2010)

HdRO ist doch kein Konkurrent für WoW^^.
WoW wird solange es das aktuelle WC-MMORPG ist sein Geld kosten.

HdRO schmeißt sich einfach nur zu anderen Free2Plays wie Metin2 oder Runes of Magic.
Blizzard wird das wohl nicht kratzen.


----------



## Shaila (6. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Jap ich verstehe nix, genauso wie alle anderen die so denken wie ich..
> 
> Deine Ansichten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen weil du so einer bist, dem seine Meinung als einzige Richtige erscheint und die du auch jedem einzelnen User aufbinden willst.. somit ist auch jegliche Diskussion mit dir überflüssig, wie du auch sicher schon gemerkt hast..
> 
> Ich finde auch nicht alles toll an WoW aber trotzdem "überwiegt die Seite 'gut'" ...



Schon lustig, in meinem eigenen Post schreibe ich das ich gegen schwarz/weiß denken bin und dann kommt hier so ein Kommentar von dir. Fällt dir da nicht vielleicht etwas auf ? Das was du da schreibst ist völlig aus dem zusammenhang gerissen und ist eine simple falsche Behauptung, die du jetzt aufstellst, weil du dich angegriffen fühlst, aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## P-bibi (6. Juni 2010)

Wäre schön, wird aber leider nicht umgesetzt werden. Noch nicht. Von in ein paar Jahren will ich hier nicht reden, aber zumindest für die Zeit von Cataclysm.


----------



## Guria (6. Juni 2010)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> So geldsüchtig wie Blizz ist,sicher nicht.



Willkommen in der Realität. Alle Konzerne sind auf Profit aus, auch die Konkurrenz von Blizzard.


Da es keinen Grund gibt WoW zum F2P zu machen lautet die Antwort ganz klar: Nein, denke ich.


----------



## Oníshanu (6. Juni 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> lol...
> 
> die haben ein verdammt erfolgreiches unternehmen, bieten vielen leuten eine arbeitsstelle!
> kurz um gesagt, die haben was erreicht was du nie schaffen wirst!



Wer sind denn die? Die Mitarbeiter?Die Unternehmensführung? Schau dir doch mal all die kostenpflichtigen Gimmicks an die sie anbieten dann weißt du wo von ich rede


----------



## Yakashi (6. Juni 2010)

Was ich mir Vorstellen könnte das die z.b. später es wie Guide Wars machen. 

Classic Box kaufen und Kostenlos daddeln, wer Bc oder höher hinaus will kaufen + Abo.


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie will sich eine Firma "selbstständig" machen, die sich fest im Besitz des Majors "Activision Blizzard" befindet?



Im Prinzip geht das ganz leicht. Okay Blizzard als Marke wird sich ohne die Zustimmung von Activision eher nicht mehr von denen abspalten können. Nur ist Blizzard eine Spieleschmiede.
Und was ist das größte Kapital einer Spieleschmiede? Diejenigen die das Spiel machen. Die kreativen Köpfe eben.

Stell dir vor Ghostcrawler, Tom Chilton und wie sie alle heißen passt nicht mehr wie Activision mit ihren "Babies" umgeht. Wer soll sie davon abhalten woanders hin zu gehen? Jeder Spieleentwickler reibt sich die Finger wenn einer von denen anklopft...

Somit ist es sehr wohl möglich, dass Blizzard (bzw. das was Blizzard ausmacht) sich von Activision verabschiedet...


----------



## Thoriumobi (6. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> HdRO ist ein bisschen anders. Erstens ist die Commnity nicht so konfus wie die von WoW. Zweitens liegt der Schwerpunkt bei HdRO mehr auf Rollenspiel und nicht auf IMBA EPIXX. Drittens riskiert Blizzard einen großen Teil der Community zu verlieren wenn sie das machen.


Mit den kommenden Änderungen gilt das aber nicht mehr lange, mein konfuser Freund. ^^


----------



## Talias92 (6. Juni 2010)

Sicherlich nicht^^


----------



## Pluto-X (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal mit nem Wirtschaftsinformatiker der sich gut in der Spielebranche auskennt gesprochen. Der sagte das mit diesen f2p-itemshop mmo's sehr viel Geld verdient wird !
Deswegen gibt es ja immer mehr von denen, die werden ja nicht nur zum Spass entwickelt ^^.
Die meisten merken gar nicht das sie mehr Geld in diese f2ps stecken wie in wow ! Das kommt halt durch die Art wie items angeboten werden. Wenn man einmal die Woche so 3-5 € für irgendwelche Teile ausgibt kommt das vielen billiger vor wie 1 mal im Monat 10-13 € zu zahlen. Viele werden jetzt sagen : Ach das könnte mir nie passieren, ich rechne mir das genau aus usw.. Aber es gibt Millionen Menschen die tatsächlich viel Geld in f2ps investieren! Es hat auch viel mit einfachheit zu tun, 2 Klicks und fertig ist das Mount für 5€ , und mal ganz ehrlich 90% der Durstigen kaufen ihr Fläschchen Bier regelmässig an der Tankstelle und im Kiosk, obwohl jeder weis das es da 1/3 teurer ist wie im Supemarkt ne Strassenecke weiter.
Da steckt viel Psychologie drin.
Bei Blizzard wird man sich das auch sehr genau ansehen. Die haben natürlich ganz andere Bedingungen, da die unvorstellbar viele Abonehmer haben. deswegen wird es vorerst wohl nicht dazu kommen. Aber wenn irgendwann die Zahl der Abonehmer sinken wird , dann ist die Chance wohl sehr hoch das es auch zu solchen Zhalmethoden kommt wie im f2p.


----------



## Thoriumobi (6. Juni 2010)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Bei Blizzard wird man sich das auch sehr genau ansehen. Die haben natürlich ganz andere Bedingungen, da die unvorstellbar viele Abonehmer haben. deswegen wird es vorerst wohl nicht dazu kommen. Aber wenn irgendwann die Zahl der Abonehmer sinken wird , dann ist die Chance wohl sehr hoch das es auch zu solchen Zhalmethoden kommt wie im f2p.



Da würde ich so schon zustimmen, warum auch nicht, das sind ja dann ganz andere Bedingungen als zur Zeit. Aber ich würde sogar Geld darauf verwetten, dass das noch bis zum übernächsten Addon mindestens dauert.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (6. Juni 2010)

HdRO ist einfach nur nen flopp geworden daher bauen sie das ganze nun um zu nem F2P Game. Vermutlich inklusive Item-Mall (Bonus Items für Credits/Geld/etc) und verhoffen sich dadurch dann die gewünschten einnahmen. So isses halt wenn man aus anderen Spielen kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




World of Warcraft läuft gut auch trotz Monatsbeiträgen. Wieso sollte Blizz also dann das konzept umbauen ? unsinnig.


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2010)

Immer schön dran denken: es ist ein Spiel.
Solang es Spaß macht, spielt man es. Tut es das nicht mehr, hört man auf. So einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Spielspaß kann auch ein Geschäftsmodell gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber weiterhin viel Spaß beim totdiskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesemann (6. Juni 2010)

Ich danke euch für die vielen antworten.     Bb


----------



## sedonium (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin da sehr skeptisch...

Wenn Blizzard nachrücken muss und es auch kostenlos macht,

dann wird auf alle Fälle die Qualität darunter leiden.

Wenn sie keine Einnahmen mehr bekommen muss gespart werden.

Und was das heißt wisst ihr ja denke ich alle ^^


----------



## Spexx (6. Juni 2010)

Oely schrieb:


> Und ich sage euch ... erst kommt Angela Merkel NACKT im Playboy .... als das Blizzard WoW frei gibt *gnihihi*


Die Ausgabe halte ich grade in der Hand... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norti (6. Juni 2010)

boah zieht hier mal nicht über Activision her... die gehören genauso wie blizzard einer ganz anderen Firma zu über 50% Marktanteil...


"Activision Blizzard entstand aus der am 2. Dezember 2007 angekündigten Fusion von Activision und Vivendi Games, wobei der Vivendi-Konzern zunächst 52&#8201;% der Anteile halten wird, plant aber, durch Aktienrückkäufe, letztendlich 68&#8201;% der Anteile an Activision Blizzard zu halten.[sup][5][/sup] Die Aktionäre stimmten am 8. Juli 2008 der Transaktion zu, vorher genehmigten bereits die Kartellbehörden den Zusammenschluss, so dass Activision Blizzard seit dem 10. Juli 2008 als Unternehmen auftritt."(Wikipedia)

Ich glaube eher das sie das Abomodel beibehalten und ihre Pixelhaufen die sich "pets" und "mounts" schimpfen weiterhin verscheuern...jeder kaufts ab wieso soll man auf die 13 € jeden Monat von jeden der 11 Mio. User verzichten.

Und Mit Cata wirds noch besser da man auch noch Wassermounts einführen wird und viele neue Pets und und und...


----------



## Chilli Sauce (7. Juni 2010)

Sollte Blizzard Entertainment das F2P-Sytem einführen würden sie daran die ganzen Leute von Privat Servern auf ihre Server holen.
Wer nicht gerade FunServer btw Instant Level 80 mit T10 Server spielen will geht dann aufdie Offi-Server.
Dort merken sie das die Bug Fixes und der Support um einiges besser sind als auf vielen PServer sind.
Und dann werden sich ich schätze mal 90% der spieler denken naja dann bezahl ich halt die 13 Euro im Monat, weil sie den unterschied gratis erleben konnten.


----------



## Serephit (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich hab ka wie das bei HdRO ist aber was meinst du mit Kostenlos?

Die Softwarelizenzen kostenlos und weiterhin monatliche Gebühren?
Die Softwarelizenzen gegen gebühr und die monatlichen Kosten fallen weg 
oder
wirklich alles Kostenlos und Blizzard verdient dann durch... ka 

Grüße


----------



## Kanjii (7. Juni 2010)

Schon unwahrscheinlich, dass eine Firma wie Blizzard einen Kassenschlager á la World of Warcraft kostenlos machen würde.

Mich würde es sicherlich freuen, wenn ich nicht 13€ monatlich zahlen müsste.

Die Chance, dass World of Warcraft jemals kostenlos wird, liegt vielleicht bei... 1,5%?
Nehmen wir an, plötzlich finden alle Wow-Spieler eine bessere Beschäftigung.
Und wenn unter diesen mysteriösen Umständen Blizzard Millionen Dollar - oder andere diverse Währungen - weniger verdient, dann KÖNNTE es passieren, dass die Kosten gesenkt, oder Wow ganz kostenlos wird.

Aber, naja. Das 'wenn', das 'könnte' und meine geschätzte Prozentzahl spricht ja für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst ja mal probieren, ob sie dir auf solche Hirngespinste antworten...
(-> WENN dann KÖNNTE mich die Antwort interessieren - aber auch nur zu 1,5% versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Kanjii.


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (7. Juni 2010)

#15 Hdro hat nicht wenig spieler, und pfeift auch net ausm letzten loch sondern turbine bzw codemasters wollen einfach den gleichen gewinn sprung machen wie dnn? d.. do ach kp


----------



## Coolesaurogue (30. Juli 2010)

Ich würde ein Bezahlsystem wie bei APB z.B. gut finden. Wer möchte nimmt ein Monatsabo, oder man kauft sich einfach Stunden die man runterspielen kann. Find ich genial für Leute die wirklich nur 1-2 mal die Woche "reinschnuppern" wollen, oder vllt mal 3-4 Wochen garnicht zocken wollen.
Auch wenn jetzt vllt kommt das Blizz das aus "Raffgier" nicht machen wird glaube ich schon das viele Leute die jetzt garnicht mehr Spielen, so wie ich, diese Chance nutzen würden um doch ein wenig im Spiel zu bleiben. Und das heißt ja wiederum höhere Spielerzahlen für Blizz.


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

WoW wird das erste Spiel sein, in dem es Gebühren UND einen Shop geben wird und das Schlimme: Die Menge wirds aktzeptieren.


----------



## Preator (30. Juli 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu HdRO gibts bei WoW noch genug Spieler


----------



## Famenio (30. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre dagegen, wenn ich mir die meißten F2P angucke, 
dann will ich nicht das WoW so wird.
Solange die Leute dafür zahlen brauchen sie ja nichts verändern.

Wenn jetzt aber mit einem Schlag 5 Millionen aufhören zu spielen, 
dann denke ich würde Blizz darüber nachdenken.
aber bekomme mal so viele Leute dazu zu streiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (30. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was sich die Leute unter einem F2P-Game vorstellen. Etwa dass ews kostenlos ist ? Lol - Willkommen in der Realität. 
Ich hab mich schonmal mit dem zukünftigen Geschäftsmodell von HdR auseinandergesetzt weil ich dachte es wäre eine gute Alternative zu WoW, aber es ist mir einfach zu teuer.
Wenn man das Spiel wirklich kostenlos spielt, also keinen Cent in den Itemshop trägt, geht einem ein Riesenteil verloren. Man hat kein Mount (bzw. das Mount ist so schnell wie Du zu Fuß), man kann nicht alle Dungeons betreten, man hat riesennachteile wenn man stirbt, man braucht 3 mal so lange zum Leveln, ohne Itemshop-Teile bekommst Du nichtmal einzelne Mobs auf Deinem Level down ... uvm. Also auf Dauer ziemlich frustrierend.

Da kann man nicht mehr sagen es ist kostenlos, man kann höchstens sagen man kann einen gewissen Teil spielen ohne Kosten zu haben, für das normale Spielen das man momentan von WoW gewohnt ist fallen letztendlich kosten an die die 13 Euro im Monat deutlich übersteigen.
Bei Runes of Magic sind viele im Endgame die locker mal 50-70 Euro im Monat ausgeben um den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren.

Nur mal angenommen Du musst nach dem Tod 10 Minuten warten zum wiederbeleben, kannst Dir aber für 10 Cent eine"Auferstehungsrune" kaufen. Die Gilde Raidet 3 Tage die Woche, bei jedem Wipe ist eine Rune fällig - man kann die Gilde ja nicht warten lassen. 10 Wipes pro Abend, 3 mal pro Woche sind 3 Euro pro Woche, also 12 Euro im Monat ... und das nur fürs Raiden, da ist sonst noch nix dabei.

Bei der Umstellung von Manatsabo auf F2P Modell ist für die Firma die Frage ob die Mehreinnahmen beim F2P die Mindereinnahmen durch abwandernde User ausgleichen.
Sobald Analysen zeigen dass bei einer Umstellung von WoW auf F2P im Schnitt 25 Euro pro Account hängenbleiben bei einem Rückgang der Accountzahlen um 30% wird auch Blizzard diesen Weg gehen.


----------



## _Boîndil_ (30. Juli 2010)

Omann dazu gibts doch schon nen Buffed Bericht.


----------



## Ultimate_500 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich total freuen dan muss ich nicht immer die probe version zocken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezi (30. Juli 2010)

nein wow wird garantiert nicht kostenlos.. warum auch?.. sie verdienen genug geld damit.. und hdro war noch nie ne konkurrenz.... die werden jetzt nen paar tausend mehr spieler kriegen und das wars...


----------



## X-orzist (30. Juli 2010)

einfach mal die such - funktion benutzen und schon findet man folgenden artikel dazu:


http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15479/WoW-Blizzard-schliesst-Free-to-Play-Modell-nicht-aus


----------



## Helgesen (30. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht vieleicht etwas günstiger


----------



## Tschinkn (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass WoW nicht kostenlos wird. 

Es kurven schon genug Andersbegabte in dem Spiel herum. Die 13&#8364;/Monat halten derzeit viele der ganz üblen Fälle ab.

Ich bin im Grunde für eine Abkehr vom Mainstream sowie für eine *Erhöhung *des Preises auf 29&#8364;/Monat - bei einer gleichzeitigen Verbesserung des Angebots. 
Diese Maßnahmen würden die Größe der Community vermutlich drastisch senken und die Qualität der Community gleichzeitig massiv anheben. Leider wird dies genausowenig passieren, wie das WoW kostenlos wird.


----------



## Cobrastrike (30. Juli 2010)

Ob WOW kostenlos wird/werden soll?!?

Um Himmels willen, blos nicht!!!


----------



## kilerwakka (30. Juli 2010)

ich denke nicht das bliz wow zu f2p mmo macht denn es sind einfach zu viele leute die das spielen und das heißt wenn 13 millonen meschen wow spielen und jeder davon 20 euro im monat bezahlt kirgt bliz 260 millionen euro und das im monat und dan haben sie auch noch den blizzard shop mit dem sie auch nochmal viel verdinen also da glaub ich kaum das sie auf free to play umsteigen weil sie einfach zu viel gewinn machen und mit catca sogar noch mehr weil dan viele spieler wieder anfangen und neue dazu gekommen


ps wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Ich bin im Grunde für eine Abkehr vom Mainstream sowie für eine *Erhöhung *des Preises auf 29€/Monat -




29€ im Momant halte ich allerdings selbst für stark übertrieben. Was will mir Blizzard für diesen Preis noch bieten?
Nein, also für den Preis würde selbst ich WoW den Rücken kehren.


----------



## wowoo (30. Juli 2010)

Vergleich mal hdro mit wow, dann weißt du wieso wow was kostet..



Tschinkn schrieb:


> Ich bin im Grunde für eine Abkehr vom Mainstream sowie für eine *Erhöhung *des Preises auf 29&#8364;/Monat



348 &#8364; im Jahr für WoW ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass WoW nicht kostenlos wird.
> 
> Es kurven schon genug Andersbegabte in dem Spiel herum. Die 13€/Monat halten derzeit viele der ganz üblen Fälle ab.
> 
> ...



Ohje, dann sind wir nur noch 4 Millionen Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (30. Juli 2010)

Solang wow noch genug Spieler hat wird es sowas nicht geben, vieleicht in 8 Jahren oder so, wenn sie langsam spieler verlieren, aber nicht in den nächsten 3-4 jahren!


----------



## salsamexicana (30. Juli 2010)

das wird nicht passieren einfach aus dem grund das hdro nur free2play wird weil wow so erfolgreich ist und das werden sie auch noch lange sein weil sie das richtige spiel zum richtigen zeitpunkt gebracht haben.


----------



## Ultimo01 (30. Juli 2010)

HOFFENTLICH NICHT!


----------



## wowoo (30. Juli 2010)

Wer sowas will soll auf metin2 (oder ähnlichen blullshit) umsteigen.
Wo zwar am Anfang ALLES gratis is, man aber dann für jeden Dreck ein paar € im Itemshop ausgeben muss -_-

Ich hoffe Blizzard macht den kompletten Pet Store wieder weg und löscht auch alle ingame Pets / Mounts.
Genauso wie die Rakete für die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion, die ganzen Noobs werben sich selbst und kommen so an das einzige Flugmount mit 2 Sitzen. Schon aus Prinzip werd ich da nie was kaufen..


----------



## kilerwakka (30. Juli 2010)

salsamexicana schrieb:


> das wird nicht passieren einfach aus dem grund das hdro nur free2play wird weil wow so erfolgreich ist und das werden sie auch noch lange sein weil sie das richtige spiel zum richtigen zeitpunkt gebracht haben.



sie sind nicht so erfolgreich weil sies zum richtigen zeipunkt rausgebracht haben sonder weils die leute fasiziert


----------



## Kentoff (30. Juli 2010)

wenns mal kostenlos werden würde (was es nie wird ) , würde ichs wohl nicht ganz prickelnd finden , mag zwar sein , dass man geld spart aber dann rennen noch mehr kiddies durch Azeroth und vermießen einem den spielspaß weil nix geht.


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Wer sowas will soll auf metin2 (oder ähnlichen blullshit) umsteigen.
> Wo zwar am Anfang ALLES gratis is, man aber dann für jeden Dreck ein paar € im Itemshop ausgeben muss -_-
> 
> Ich hoffe Blizzard macht den kompletten Pet Store wieder weg und löscht auch alle ingame Pets / Mounts.
> Genauso wie die Rakete für die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion, die ganzen Noobs werben sich selbst und kommen so an das einzige Flugmount mit 2 Sitzen. Schon aus Prinzip werd ich da nie was kaufen..



Meine Worte, weg mit dem ganzen Shopmist und Werbt einen Freund Kram.


----------



## Kentoff (30. Juli 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> sie sind nicht so erfolgreich weil sies zum richtigen zeipunkt rausgebracht haben sonder weils die leute fasiziert



d.h. fasziniert^^


----------



## Van Chris89 (30. Juli 2010)

strategisch nach bwl-gesichtspunkten wäre dies für blizzard ein fail


----------



## Stefano Hämmerle (30. Juli 2010)

haha Blizzard und Kostenlos naja HDRO wurde nur Gratis weils sonst keiner spielt. 

aber Blizzard ist zu Geldgierig und obs nun gratis ist oder nicht deswegen werden kaum welche zu HDRO wechseln ausser für bissi abwechslung, daher denke ich dass sich nicht wirklich viel verändern wird und die leute weiter WoW zocken werden


----------



## kilerwakka (30. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Wer sowas will soll auf metin2 (oder ähnlichen blullshit) umsteigen.
> Wo zwar am Anfang ALLES gratis is, man aber dann für jeden Dreck ein paar &#8364; im Itemshop ausgeben muss -_-
> 
> Ich hoffe Blizzard macht den kompletten Pet Store wieder weg und löscht auch alle ingame Pets / Mounts.
> Genauso wie die Rakete für die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion, die ganzen Noobs werben sich selbst und kommen so an das einzige Flugmount mit 2 Sitzen. Schon aus Prinzip werd ich da nie was kaufen..



wenn sie den ganezn pet shop und dan die ganez pets und mounts wegmachen dann verlieren sie ein haufen geld weil sie das ganze geld was sie durch den shop eingehohmen haben an die spieler zurück geben müssen sonst verlieren sie eineige millionen spieler

und einige millionen sind viel aber der pet shop hat ja ein haufen eingenommen das können sie den spielern nicht einfach so zurück zahlen da machen sie enomre verluste was blizard nicht will

und zudem werbt eien freund soweit ich gelsen hab muss der gewerbte freund eine vollversion vom spiel regestieren auf seien accaut damit der werbende das reitier bekommt

ps wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Batrok (30. Juli 2010)

Wie Blizzard schon oft oft gesagt hat: WoW wird in nächster zeit nicht F2P, allerdings soll es mit Großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in ein paar Jahren ein F2P WoW geben, nämlich dann wenn sich ein Abo Modell nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## chaosruler (30. Juli 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Ich würde mich total freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum genua wird es langsam Zeit?...Meinst Du weil Blizzard den Support für das Produkt eingestellt hat oder weil es nichtmehr weiterentwickelt wird oder weil das Geld was Blizzard eingenommen hat reicht um das Spiel die nächsten zehn Jahre kostenlos zu machen...immerhin handelt es sich bei der Firma ja um einen gemeinnützigen Verein....oder ist es vielmehr weil Strom, Datenleitungenn und Rechenzentren seid dem 01.01.2010 wetlweit kostenlos sind?

....


----------



## Tschinkn (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> 29€ im Momant halte ich allerdings selbst für stark übertrieben. Was will mir Blizzard für diesen Preis noch bieten?
> Nein, also für den Preis würde selbst ich WoW den Rücken kehren.



Geh' doch mal diesen Thread von vorne bis hinten durch. Denke Dir einfach 70% der Beiträge weg. Wäre das nicht deutlich angenehmer zu lesen? Mir wäre das sofort weitere 16 Euro/Monat wert.

Aber nun gut, ich gebe zu, ich habe seltsame Ansichten. Ich bin auch für die Abschaffung des deutschsprachigen Clients und für die Abschaffung der Durchklickfunktion für Questtexte.


----------



## Schustrij (30. Juli 2010)

WoW wird glaube ich nie Kostenlos werden. Schon alleine weil das Game zu gut läuft. Die ganzen Anti Pet/Mount Shop hasser, warum stört euch denn das so ? Wenn jemand zu viel Euros in der Tasche hat soll er es sich kaufen. Die Werbt ein Freund Rakete ist doch Wurst, oder willst du dich damit in Dalaran stellen und Rumposen?


----------



## Kankru (30. Juli 2010)

Glaub ich nicht, WoW hat sehr viele Abos, bei HDRO ists halt nicht so extrem wie in WoW, wozu soll Blizzard eine Geldquelle anhalten?
Weil Leute dann zu HDRO wechseln? Das glaube ich nicht, zumindest nicht viele.
Spiele sind nun mal Geschmackssache...



Lesemann schrieb:


> PS: Flamms und Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler bitte für euch behalten.
> Haben Foren durstöbert und habe keinen Beitrag dazu gefund



Also bis auf dein P.S. Gabs keinen Grund dazu^^


----------



## Kehrin (30. Juli 2010)

Cptn: Capslock strike back !


@TE 
Nein WoW wird Pay2Play bleiben !


----------



## Brannys (30. Juli 2010)

Die fortlaufende Haupteinnahme ist doch nun mal die monatliche Gebühr vom WoW-Spiel und das zur zeit ca. 11 Millionen mal pro Monat.

Warum sollte Blizzard darauf verzichten ?

Kein Unternehmen verzichtet auf solche Jahreseinnahmen, es sei denn das Management ist von Trotteln besetzt, was man aber sicherlich nicht annehmen sollte.

Angenommen es würde kein monatlicher Beitrag mehr anfallen, dann holt Blizzard diesen Beitrag auf andere Art und Weise wieder ein z.B. durch das bezahlen von Mounts, epischen Sachen, zusätzlichen Talenten, was weiß ich, so dass der Spieler letztlich pro Monat genaus viel bezahlen muss und soll, als vorab mit den monatlichen Beitrag

Und was soll dann der Spieler sagen ?

"Prima, ich zahle keinen monatlichen Beitrag mehr und Scheiße, ich muss nun jeden Murks extra bezahlen".

Was also würde das dem Spieler bringen ? 

Die monatlichen Beiträge werden sicherlich nicht von Blizzard auf die hohe Kante gelegt und gespart. Diese Einnahmen werden für Arbeitsplätze, Entwicklung und Produktion, bezahlen von Fremdfirmen usw. Benötigt, sowie Steuern. 
Erst wenn alles abgerechet wurde, dann habe ich den Gewinn in der Hand und dieser wird und wurde dann sicherlich auch für Cataclysm verwendet. Hierfür muss ja bekanntlich alles vorfinanziert werden, denn erst durch den eigentlichen Verkauf kommt Geld in die Kasse und das muss dann auch erst einmal die bestehenden Unkosten decken. Bis dahin Null komma Null Gewinn.

Ein verzicht auf den monatlichen Beitrag wird es also so nie geben, es sei denn, die dadurch fehlenden Einnahmen werden anderweilig eingeholt und dieses zahlt ja dann auch wieder der Spieler.

Und mal im ernst, es ist mir letztlich egal, welche Bezeichnung meine monatlichen Unkosten bei WoW haben. Ob ich das "monatlicher Beitrag" nennen soll, oder "permanenten Pflichtkauf" von Sachen, um im Spiel weiter zu kommen, das ist doch so gesehen Wurst.


----------



## Chakata (30. Juli 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wow mitlerweile mehr ausgelutscht ist als alle anderen Spiele die es in diesem Sektor gibt und nach diesem Cataclysm Quatsch mit absoluter Sicherheit kein weiteres Addon folgen wird kann ich es mir ganz gut vorstellen.

Blizzard hängt 100% schon mit einem weiteren mmo in der Schublade und wartet nur darauf das die Spielerzahlen rückfällig werden. Sollte es passieren kommt der Nachfolger an den Start und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das für alle die für ein weiteres Spiel im battleNet Account bezahlen wow durchaus kostenfrei sein könnte um den Rest bei der Stange halten zu können.

Also ich behaupte mal locker 90% der Spieler die schon seit gut 6 jahren spielen können wow einfach nicht mehr sehen und finden es zum kotzen, gespielt wird es nur weil angeblich vergleichbare Alternativen fehlen. Zumindest was meine Persönliche Erfahrung nach Unterhaltungen mit den leuten ist. Selbst hier in den Foren bekommt man mit das bestimmt über 50% der Leute sich jederzeit offen gegenüberstellen und leider aber entäuscht wurden wie durch AoC, Eve, War, Aion etc. All diese Spiele aber spezialisieren sich auf ein bestimmtes Spielgebiet wie PvP, Wirtschaft, Rollenspiel etc.

Da die wow spieler aber einen absoluten Einheitsbrei gewohnt sind, unermütlich rumtwinken und nach Abwechslungen suchen können solche Spiele natürlich den Anforderungen nicht gerecht werden.

Da wird selbst so ein Ausgelutschter Content der bissel überarbeitet wird als neues feature in einem Addon verkauft. Würde War oder Aoc das machen würden sich alle kaputtlachen aber bei wow ist das durch die eingeschlichene Blindheit zur normalität geworden.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen wie jung die ganze wow community geworden ist, über 30 jährige sind schon längst zu anderen spielen abgewandert und man merkt ganz krass am Umgangston in wow der sich eingeschlichen hat welche Leute noch übrig sind.

Ausserdem hat wow mitlerweile die wenigsten spieler realmbezogen. Auf jedem realm sind noch vieleicht 2-3k spieler allerhöchstens. Das bedeutet keine 1500 mehr pro Fraktion. Stellt euch einfach mal die Frage wie es aussehen würde wenn man ohne Dungeanbrowser noch versuchen würde eine Instanzgruppe zusammenzubekommen. Glaube auf etlichen realms wäre es sehr düster. Der Dungeonbrowser war ein taktisch absolut kluger Schritt von Blizzard das niemand den verfall der realms mitbekommt. 

Was nützt einem ein Spiel wie wow wenn zwar angeblich 11Mio spieler weltweit einen account besitzen aber auf deinem realm wo du spielst keine 1500 zusammenbekommst. Lass es mal 2000 sein bei deiner Fraktion aber das ist das allerhöchste der Gefühle. Die meisten leute spielen mitlerweile 5-10 charaktere gleichzeitig darum fällt das im moment noch in den levelbereichen nicht so auf. Warte mal mit dem addon und beobachte. Bin kein so grosser Eve Fan aber da spielen jeden abend bis zu 50000 leute gleichzeitig miteinander dagegen ist wow einfach nur ein witz. Auch warhammer wird vieleicht wenn es hochkommt 100k deutsche spieler haben aber diese spielen auf nur 2 realms. Die verfügbare Spielerzahl wird also in allen anderen spielen deutlich höher sein als bei wow.

realmübergreifende raids werden bei wow zur pflicht das kann ich garantieren um serverzusammenfassung zu verhindern. Blizzard ist noch nichtmal so fair um server bei balancingproblemen zusammenzufassen sondern überlässt einfach das Schicksal den spielern um zu provozieren das Fraktionen und Realms kostenpflichtig gewechselt werden.

Mir ist KEIN EINZIGER Realm bekannt wo das Horde Allianzverhältniss 1:1 ist was man ja sehr gut an 1000winter erkennen kann. Die wow suchtis merken ja aber eh nix

Was mich angeht würde ich wow nichtmal mehr spielen selbst wenn es kostenlos wäre weil wie zu anfang schon gesagt wurde: Bis ins letzte ausgelutscht da könnte auch das allerbeste und neuste Addon nicht helfen. 

Es war 6 jahre ein echt geiles spiel aber irgendwann muss gut sein, mal schauen was der nachfolger sein wird.

bb


----------



## cortez338 (30. Juli 2010)

Es wurde schon vor Ewigkeiten bekannt gegeben das Blizzard sich vorstellen könnte WoW zu einem F2P zu machen aber nur wenn es nicht mehr so läuft wie es jetzt läuft Ich bin ein böser Keylogger der Buffed Tarnfarben angezogen hat


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Natürlich...damit das letzte Niveau auch noch schwindet? Und man sich in startgebieten unterstellen lassen muss, ein familäres verhältniss mit einer prostituierten zu haben, falls man nicht bereit ist jemandem Gold zu geben? Damit das (zumindest Lore-Gerechte) RP total ausstirbt? Damit wir uns 100% mehr ep tränke im itemshop kaufen können?

Und das nach Cataclysm kein Addon mehr folgen soll ist ja mal so ein Quatsch, Blizzard hat noch einiges in der Rückhand, 
Illidan jetzt endgültig die Fresse kaputt hauen währes'...da könnte man theoretisch noch den Dämonenjäger einbauen den ihr ja alle unbedingt wollt...


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (30. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich wirds nicht Kostenlos, sonst kommen ja noch mehr Kiddys die das Spiel nicht beherrschen.


----------



## blooooooody (30. Juli 2010)

Nein... 

Thema geklärt, frage beantworten bitte schliessen und ab zum nächsten Tread


----------



## Grantok (30. Juli 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Nein...
> 
> Thema geklärt, frage beantworten bitte schliessen und ab zum nächsten Tread



Muss dich enttäschen es wird nicht ausgeschlossen , Interview bei Pc-Games MMo sonderheft , hybrid ist angedacht da andere es vormachen überlegt man zu folgen aber nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wird es früher oder später kommen^^


----------



## Tontaube (30. Juli 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Nein...
> 
> Thema geklärt, frage beantworten bitte schliessen und ab zum nächsten Tread



PLATZ BERTA!

Lass die Leute doch darüber diskutieren.
Wenn Du unbedingt Forenpolizei spielen willst setz dir ein Blaulicht auf den Kopf, schnapp dir ein Bobbycar und fahr eine Runde um den Häuserblock!


Btt: Vielleicht wird es irgendwann einmal kostenlos aber bis dahin wird Blizzard sicherlich eine passende Alternative anbieten.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juli 2010)

Grantok schrieb:


> Muss dich enttäschen es wird nicht ausgeschlossen , Interview bei Pc-Games MMo sonderheft , hybrid ist angedacht da andere es vormachen überlegt man zu folgen aber nicht sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es wird dann kommen wenn es sich finanziell mehr lohnt als das Heutige Bezahlmodell.


----------



## cabcola2 (30. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass Blizzard auf den lukrativeren F2P Markt aufspringt. Da machen sie einfach Content bis lvl 70/80 kostenlos, viele kaufbare items (gabs ja schon 2 zum antesten und die Leute haben wie blöde zugeschlagen) usw.
> 
> Wer dann doch bis 85 spielen möchte, der muss bezahlen, ähnliches mit mehr Taschen/Gold/Tränken/Arena
> 
> ...



sry is quatsch... sie werden nieeeeeee!!!EEEEE!!! einself11! f2p machen solange sie 12 millionen spieler haben die 13 euro im monat zahlen !!!!! in china etc gibt es noch nicht mal wotlk was denkste wenn die regierung da wotlk genehmigt werden das auch nochma mehr spieler das wird blizzard never machen...


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

Die Antwort im Interview war sinngemäß: "Aktuell ist es nicht geplant, wir können es uns aber vorstellen, wenn uns irgendwann einmal ein auf F2P Online Spiel umgewandeltes MMO rechts überholt und wir sehen, dass das Spielkonzept mehr Geld einbringen wird als das Aktuelle"


----------



## __FL3X (30. Juli 2010)

sicher nicht! wäre auch ziemlich stumpfsinnige idee !


----------



## Tryan123 (30. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte Blizzard das den überhaupt machen? Wer meint bitteschön das Blizzard auf die Millionen von Euros un Dollars freiwillig verzichtet. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei hdro ist aber viele Onlinegames werden Free to Play weil sie nicht genug Spieler finden die dafür bezahlen und WoW hat genug Spieler ;-)


----------



## Headhunter94 (30. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hat bereits selbst gesagt, dass sie ein F2P Modell für WoW nicht ausschließen aber dies erst wenn ein anderes MMO erfolgreicher wird als sie und laut ihrer eigenen Aussage wird das in den nächsten Jahren nicht passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isaya (30. Juli 2010)

Mindestens noch 5 Jahre...


----------



## boernex (30. Juli 2010)

Solange das spiel so erfolgreich ist hat Blizzard keinen Grund es kostenlos zu machen...
Blizz zu fragen WoW gebührenfrei zu machen, würde in etwa bedeuten: Jemand fragt dich ob du ihm deinen nagelneuen Mercedes schenkst ^^


----------



## Nahemis (30. Juli 2010)

Wurde aber Angekündigt das WoW vielleicht F2P werden wird.


----------



## Achanjiati (30. Juli 2010)

Im Gegenteil, es gibt sogar mehrere, erfolgreiche, Modelle bei denen die Betreiber nach einem Wechsel vom Abo-Modell zum F2P mit Itemshop sogar mehr Einnahmen haben wie vorher.
Je stärker die bisher im Itemshop zu findenden Sachen angenommen werden, umso stärker wird Blizzard einen solchen Wechsel in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Zangor (30. Juli 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??



Warum eine Kuh schlachten, die noch Milch gibt?


----------



## Cali75 (30. Juli 2010)

Stefano schrieb:


> haha Blizzard und Kostenlos naja HDRO wurde nur Gratis weils sonst keiner spielt.



Quark, von wegen HDRO spielt keiner - unsere Sippe auf dem RP-Server Belegaer wächst stetig und egal in welchem LVL-Gebiet - es sind unmengen Leute unterwegs, während in WOW manche Gebiete ausgestorben scheinen. Die Ursache ist eine ganz andere, da HDRO nur einen Teil der MMO-Spieler anspricht, nicht wie WOW, welches nunmal alle abfasst. Ob das für die Community immer gut ist, bezweifel ich.

Außerdem wird HDRO kein F2P-Spiel im herkömmlichen Sinne. Ich als LTA-Besitzer und die Abo-Leute bekommen einen VIP-Status und müssen nix im Itemshop kaufen, uns steht das gesamte Spiel vollkommen offen. Alle anderen haben ein LVL-Cap, begrenzten Platz, können m.E. kein Haus kaufen und bekommen einige Items nur ausm Shop. Das Game samt den Addons müssen auch gekauft werden, sowohl das Hauptspiel, Minen von Moria und Düsterwald als auch die kommenenden Adds. (das nächste steht schon bald vor der Tür). Ist also nicht wie Metin und co., aber auch wieder anders als ROM. 

Außerdem ist das HDRO-System erst geändert worden, als Codemasters aufgekauft wurde - ansonsten hätte sich daran wahrscheinlich nix geändert.


----------



## wowoo (30. Juli 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> und zudem werbt eien freud soweit ich gelsen hab muss der gewerbte freund eine vollversion vom spiel regestieren auf seien accaut damit der werbende das reitier bekommt



Man muss die WoW Vollversion (9 &#8364 + 2 Monate (18 &#8364 kaufen, dabei is es aber völlig egal ob der Acc einem Freund oder einem selbst gehört..


----------



## Klobbireturns (30. Juli 2010)

Schwachsinn. MMO´s mutieren wenn sie von monatlichen gebühren abspringen zu Free2Play titeln, denn sonst könnten die Mitarbeiter Server etc nimmer bewirtschaftet werden. Was das heist? um den Selben "luxus" wie atm zu haben löhnste dann mehr als die 13 euro....

Ausserdem hat BLizz glaub schon 892 mal gesagt das es dazu Nicht , ich betone NICHT , kommen wird.


/vote 4 close


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Zuerst eines einmal vorweg: Ich würde wohl weinen, wenn WoW kostenlos werden und das Niveau auf die zig Asia-Grinder mit Itemshop da draußen sinken würde. Ich bin mit den 13€ zufrieden im Monat und Blizzard scheint es auch. Mit meinen Gebühren wird für neuen Content gesorgt und dafür, dass mir in der Spielwelt nicht so schnell langweilig wird.
Nachteil btw.: Als neuer Spieler werde ich von der Masse an Gebieten, Geschichten und Quests von 5 Jahren erdrückt.


Jedoch, warum meinen alle, WoW würde nur Kiddies anlocken, wenn es kostenlos wäre? Ich finde diese Aussage ehrlichgesagt relativ unreif und klischeebehaftet.
Was ist mit dem Familienvater, der sich schon oft einmal an WoW wagen wollte, aber nur sehr selten zum Spielen kommt und sich daher die monatlichen Gebühren nicht lohnen würden? Oder Leute, für die 13€ im Monat wirklich viel Geld ist (eure Armut kotzt mich an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )?


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Jedoch, warum meinen alle, WoW würde nur Kiddies anlocken, wenn es kostenlos wäre? Ich finde diese Aussage ehrlichgesagt relativ unreif und klischeebehaftet.
> Was ist mit dem Familienvater, der sich schon oft einmal an WoW wagen wollte, aber nur sehr selten zum Spielen kommt und sich daher die monatlichen Gebühren nicht lohnen würden? Oder Leute, für die 13€ im Monat wirklich viel Geld ist (eure Armut kotzt mich an!
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber das ist einfach Fakt, für einen erwachsenen sollten die kosten kein großes Problem darstellen
und hör dich doch einfach mal um, bei f2p spielen um, da sind 70% der Spieler unreife kiddys...


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das ist einfach Fakt, für einen erwachsenen sollten die kosten kein großes Problem darstellen




Ach komm, wir leben im Mitteleuropa. Es gibt Millionen 13jähriger da draußen, die tagtäglich das Geld von ihren Eltern in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Oft haben es diese Kinder leichter als so mancher Erwachsener, der mitten im Berufsleben steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mmeCeliné schrieb:


> und hör dich doch einfach mal um, bei f2p spielen um, da sind 70% der Spieler unreife kiddys...



Ich habe über zwei Jahre lang RoM gespielt. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man beide Communities ohne weiteres austauschen, es würde keiner merken. Beide vertreten die gleichen Interessen und Hobbies: MMORPGs.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Ach komm, wir leben im Mitteleuropa. Es gibt Millionen 13jähriger da draußen, die tagtäglich das Geld von ihren Eltern in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Oft haben es diese Kinder leichter als so mancher Erwachsener, der mitten im Berufsleben steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist doch nur neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also ich weiß, leider nicht genau wie es bei RoM aussieht, aber bei diversen free2plays die ich gespielt habe, waren die spieler extrem unreif.


----------



## Yangsoon (30. Juli 2010)

Niemals wird kommerz blizzard wow kostenlos machen!!!!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juli 2010)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> Niemals wird kommerz blizzard wow kostenlos machen!!!!


Gz du hast schwachsinn gepostet ohne die Posts vor dir zu lesen.
Es wurde hier mehrmals erwähnt dass Blizzard es nicht ausschließt. (Quelle: interview)


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Juli 2010)

Blizzard/Activision wird das Spiel wahrscheinlich irgendwann kostenlos machen inklusive Itemshop und natürlich InGame Werbung...
und zwar dann, wenn die Abos nicht mehr genug Geld einbringen. 
(Es wird voraussichtlich so kommen, wenn weitere Änderungen - für die meißten Spieler - den Spielspaß endgültig eliminieren)
Aber bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit. Also macht das beste draus.


----------



## kilerwakka (30. Juli 2010)

ja aber im interview heißt es auch fals sie jemand überholt das f2p ist aber wir wissen wie hoch die verscheinlichkeit davin ist 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%
das sie jemand in 3 jahren überholen wird


----------



## ReX033 (30. Juli 2010)

wow hat doch ein ganz eigenes bezahlmodell: monatliche kosten mit itemshop ;-)


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (30. Juli 2010)

wen wow kostenlos wird muss man halt die epix ausm itemshop kaufen wie bei allen f2p spielen und dan sind auch locker mal 20-30 euro oder noch viel mehr weg


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich wird WoW eher teurer, dann kann sich der 12-jährige Günther das Abo hoffentlich doch nicht mehr leisten um uns ingame und im Forum auf den Senkel zu gehen. :>

Ne im Ernst, wenn WoW doch mal kostenlos werden sollte, was Blizzard ja durchaus vorsieht, ist es sowieso der Todesstoß für die "Community", das Schwert steckt jetzt schon 3cm vor der Brust drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann überlaufen die Kinder (und damit meine ich nicht Kiddies) tatsächlich endgültig die Welt der Kriegskunst. :O


----------



## Vizioon (30. Juli 2010)

WoW und Blizzard ist letztendlich erst durch die Abo´s in der Lage, die kontinuierlichen Verbesserungen, sei es durch Patches oder Add-Ons, zu ermöglichen. Und auch neue Spiele wie Starcraft 2. Ich bitte zu bedenken, daß z.B. Cataclysm in der Entwicklung unglaubliche Ressourcen verschlingt. Und ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Blizzard mit einem guten Produkt nicht auch Geld verdienen darf.


----------



## _Rayser_ (30. Juli 2010)

Also  ich finde f2p totaler schwachsinn daher das man wie bei vielen spielen ungerecht spielt weil der eine mehr geld aus gibt als der andere. 

Die p2p variante finde ich 10mal besser daher das alle gleichgestellt sind und wie sie es wollen gut oder schlecht sind im sinne ihr eigene meinung vertreten z.B.:

Ich muss alles haben inis raids usw oder z.B. ich bleib bei 70 und raide gemütlich oder alle andere arten. 




Ich kenne das schon durch diewerse andere Spiele ich find so am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg Raysér


----------



## Dexter2000 (30. Juli 2010)

wenn es mal kostenlos wird werde ich auch deswegen nicht mehr anfangen dann lieber HDRO


----------



## Achanjiati (30. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich um Blizzard .... Hier wird garnichts kostenlos.






Yangsoon schrieb:


> Niemals wird kommerz blizzard wow kostenlos machen!!!!



Selbstverstaendlich will der Hersteller Geld sehen. Im Schnitt bringen allerdings bei F2P Titeln mit Itemshop 5% der Spieler 20% des Geldes herein. Auch insgesamt steigt die ARPU. Wenn die Bereitschaft von Menschen an dieser Stelle Geld auszugeben nicht da waere, koennten Unternehmen wie Playspan etc. gar nicht expandieren. Doch sie tun es.
Auch die Spielerschaft von WoW ist durchaus bereit echtes Geld gegen virtuelle Errungenschaften einzutauschen. Das Blizzard insgesamt eine hohe, ich nenne es mal "Fanboy-Gemeinde" hat, ist ja auch schoen an den ganzen Merchandising-Produkten zu erkennen. Ebenso am Aufwand der fuer die BlizzCon stets betrieben wird.
Auch wenn es am Ende auch sehr auf die Betriebskosten ankommt und die Entwicklungseffizienz, doch ABO = mehr Einnahmen ist heutzutage kein ehernes Gesetz mehr. Und jemand der keine monatlichen Gebuehren hat, laesst das Spiel ggf. auch mal ein paar Tage liegen. Und nimmt so auch keine Serverkapazitaet in Anspruch.

Ein pauschales: "WoW wird niemals kostenlos" verschliesst die Augen vor den Umwaelzungen des gesamten Marktes. Ich meine es war letztes Jahr auf der GDC wo die Prognose aufgestellt wurde in ca. 5 Jahren wird ein Grossteil aller MMOs F2P sein. Mindestens ein Jahr spaeter sieht es schon sehr vielversprechend aus. DDO ist F2P, HdRO wird es dieses Jahr noch, Geruechte gibt es bereits bei den Cryptic Titeln. Gildwars war es seit jeher. RoM... die Liste liesse sich noch weiter fuehren. NC Soft prueft den Markt regelmaessig ab, ein funktionierendes Modell eines InGame-Shops haben sie ja bereits seit Jahren (GuildWars).


----------



## Traianus (30. Juli 2010)

World of Warcraft wird nicht kostenlos, jedenfalls nicht die nächsten Jahre, solange Blizzard soviele Abonnenten hat. Vorallem weil Sie soviele Server brauchen um das Spiel betreiben zu können. Außerdem wollen Sie sicher auch solang wie möglich Profit aus dem Spiel schöpfen. 100 Millionen müssen erstmal eingefahren werden :-P

Blizzard ist sicherlich nicht "Geldsüchtig", sondern es ist einfach ein Unternehmen. Wie wahrscheinlich alle wissen ist ein Unternehmen ist nunmal auf Gewinn ausgelegt. 

Ich hoffe nicht das es Free2Play wird, da ich einfach nicht auf dieses Item Shop System stehe. Man gibt mehr Geld aus um im Endcontent zu bestehen als bei einem festen Abosystem.
Außerdem finde ich es gerechtfertig 13 &#8364; im Monat für ein Spiel zu nehmen, da Sie ja auch immer weiter Content und Patches liefern.

Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, aber mir werden sicher Einige zustimmen.


----------



## MarZ^k (30. Juli 2010)

Zum Glück nicht .. und schon garnicht solch imaginäre Free2play sachen mit Store.


----------



## Achanjiati (30. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht .. und schon garnicht solch imaginäre Free2play sachen mit Store.



Was soll an denen imaginaer sein? Sie sind sogar sehr real.


----------



## Dominau (30. Juli 2010)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Was soll an denen imaginaer sein? Sie sind sogar sehr real.



Paar Pixel sind für mich nicht Real 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist irgendwie dasselbe...


----------



## Krossfire (30. Juli 2010)

Ihr wißt schon das es ein Statement gibt dazu von Blizzard? Dort heißt es man beobachtet alles und wenn käme es in Betracht WoW auf Itemshop umzustellen.



> MMORPGs wie* Runes of Magic* oder *Free Realms* machen es vor: Sie kommen* ohne monatliche Gebühren* aus, dafür setzen sie aber auf optionale* Mini-Bezahl-Inhalte*, wie etwa Kleidungsstücke, neue Berufe etc. Dies könnte nun auch bald bei *World of Warcraft* der Fall sein. Der *Lead-Designer* von WoW,* Tom Chilton*, sagte in einem Interview mit *VideoGamer*: "Ich denke es ist möglich, dass wir eine Art von Mini-Bezahlungen machen. Ob *World of Warcraft* in diese Richtung geht oder nicht ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aber schwer zu sagen." *World of Warcraft* wäre damit nicht das einzige Spiel, welches auf ein solches Bezahlungsmodell wechselt. Der Entwickler von* Dungeons and Dragons Online* hat bereits im Juni angekündigt, die Abo-Gebühren irgendwann im Sommer abzuschaffen.



Quelle:
 http://www.pcaction.de/World-of-Warcraft-Bald-kostenlosU/News/article/view/1997/


----------



## Areos (30. Juli 2010)

mal schauen ob The Old Republic so gut wird wies aussieht/sich anhört (was ich hoffe). wenn das richtig gut läuft wird sich sicherlich bei wow auch mal was tun irgendwann isses einfach alt egal wieviel addons noch kommen. kann mir vorstellen das es vielleicht billiger wird oder f2p. die arbeiten ja schon an nem neuen mmo und das soll ja auch einer kaufen und das abo bezahlen.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> ja aber im interview heißt es auch fals sie jemand überholt das f2p ist aber wir wissen wie hoch die verscheinlichkeit davin ist 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%
> das sie jemand in 3 jahren überholen wird




Bitteschön, was versuchst du uns hier mitzuteilen? Ach komm, ein normaler deutscher Satz ist wie Bauklötze - einfach richtig aufeinander stapeln, und nein, das Eckige passt nicht ins Runde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (17. August 2010)

Also ich find, WoW muss bald kostenlos werden, bzw. billiger ...

Wenn die jetzt 85Millionen Dollar einfach so für Lau gekriegt haben !


----------



## Cyal (17. August 2010)

ganz einfach zu beantworten jetzt haben die mit 13 euro im monat genug leute die spielen und bezahlen warum sollten sie das dann ändern?


----------



## Feindflieger (17. August 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Also ich find, WoW muss bald kostenlos werden, bzw. billiger ...
> 
> Wenn die jetzt 85Millionen Dollar einfach so für Lau gekriegt haben !



Als würde blizzard jemals die volle Summe v dem Typi sehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diclonii (17. August 2010)

Wenn sich der Wechsel von P2P zu F2P rentiert werden sie es auch machen, zzt. ist es aber nicht so.

Wieso?

Ich sag nur Abonentenanzahl, wenn andere MMO Betreiber die Anzahl aufweisen würde die Blizzard seit Jahren besitzt würden die auch P2P bevorzugen, sicheres Geld halt.
Hinzu kommen noch Itep Shop, allg. Merchandising, Blizz andere Top Titel etc.


Das F2P System muss beliebter bei den P2P'lern werden indem mehere andere Top Titel darauf umsteigen und damit auf sich aufmerksam machen ( das System sollte aber auch AUFGEHEN ), WoW muss uninteressanter für MMo'ler werden, Spieleranzahl sinkt drastisch da mehere lohnende Alternativen existieren --> Folge: Blizz verdient weniger Geld, sie wollen ihre Spieler net verlieren, analyseiren den Markt, aha F2P....


----------



## zakuma (17. August 2010)

@TE Ich könnt zu 100% Wetten du bist zwischen 13 und 16 und spielst aufm Privat Server, WoW würde kaputt gehen würd es Kostenlos werden dann würd die Community noch schlimmer sein als jetzt schon


----------



## Vadesh (17. August 2010)

F2P ist die Notlösung, wenn die Abozahlen gegen 0 gehen. Davor muss Blizzard noch lange,lange,lange keine Angst haben, ergo werden sie auch lange,lange,lange nicht auf F2P umsteigen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist F2P mit itemshop der letzte Schrott. Ich zahl lieber 13 Euro fest im Monat und habe auf alles Zugriff und keinen Vor- bzw Nachteil anderen gegenüber. 

Und wenn man in einem F2P-Spiel mit itemshop wirklich ganz oben mitmischen will, dann kostet das im Monat (meistens, natürlich von Spiel abhängig) weit aus mehr als 13 Euro.


----------



## Zangor (17. August 2010)

Gusini315 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht, weil wenn dann würden die ärgsten Kiddis etc. wow zocken und raids und inis könnte man dann überhaupt vergessen!



Ich weiss ja nicht, was für ein WoW Du zockst, aber bei dem wo ich bin gibts jetzt schon genug "Kiddies". 

Mache grad Urlaub von WoW bis zum Pre-Cata-Patch in HDR. Kein Goldspam, nicht 10 mal am Tag ein /w dass ich einen Betakey gewonnen hätte, kein Spam in Channels wo er nicht hin gehört, keine Namen wie xxObErRoXxORxx oder Déâthknîght, wenn ich eine Frage stelle bekomme ich i. d. R. eine vernünftige Antwort statt "l2p kackboon"......

Zum Addon kann ich mir das dann wieder geben, hoffe ich halte WoW dann überhaupt noch aus. Meine Chars liegen mir dann doch irgendwie am Herzen.


----------



## MrTwiqz (17. August 2010)

Blizzard wird eher World of Warcraft zerstören und dann löschen bevor es zu nem F2P wird... man siehts ja jetz scho.
Bilzzard denkt nicht ma 1sec an die User denen gehts nur ums Geld und das wird auch so bleiben und wers net begreift ,dass es einfach nur Buisness is,der soll einfach heim gehn;p

Rechtschreibflams bitte unterlassen ihr wollt doch net so enden wie hans... so ganz allein... keine freunde und so ;p


----------



## Dwarim (17. August 2010)

Also wenn du irgendwann zu Besuch bei einem Freund/Familienmitglied bist, der/das im zehnten Stock eines Hochhauses residiert, 
und von außen ein fliegendes Schwein an die Fensterscheibe klopft, mit der Frage, ob ihr ihm ein paar Ohrenpuschel für seine Exkursion zur mittlerweile zugefrorenen Hölle Leihen könntet, 
würde ich das als Anzeichen werten, dass WoW bald kostenlos wird.


----------



## nekori (17. August 2010)

Glaub ich acuh nicht... und ich kann mir wow mit nem itemshop auch nicht so richtig vorstellen...


Blizzard soll Bitte alles so lassen wie es jetzt ist. Die 13€ find ich völlig i.o. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saibot1207 (17. August 2010)

Nein.

mehr braucht man nicht sagen


----------



## homer_X (17. August 2010)

bitte bitte spielt wow und farmville

ps es gibt ein leben ohne schmuckstücke und raiden


----------



## baumthekaito (17. August 2010)

Halte ich nix von


----------



## KingNothing22 (17. August 2010)

MrTwiqz schrieb:


> Blizzard wird eher World of Warcraft zerstören und dann löschen bevor es zu nem F2P wird... man siehts ja jetz scho.
> Bilzzard denkt nicht ma 1sec an die User denen gehts nur ums Geld und das wird auch so bleiben und wers net begreift ,dass es einfach nur Buisness is,der soll einfach heim gehn;p
> 
> Rechtschreibflams bitte unterlassen ihr wollt doch net so enden wie hans... so ganz allein... keine freunde und so ;p




Glaubst du HdRO wurde den Usern zuliebe zu einem F2P? Wohl kaum...

Der Vorteil von F2P liegt auf der Hand: Jeder kann das Spiel kostenlos spielen. Dadurch erhofft sich der Betreiber eine quasi "Sucht" durch die der Spieler dann unbedingt mehr sehen und kriegen will und dafür zahlt. Das "neue" F2P-Modell besteht ja nicht aus dollen Items die man sich für Geld holen kann sondern darin, dass man ohne zu zahlen nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt im Spiel kommt, meistens ein bestimmtes Level. Wer es bis dahin geschafft hat und es gefällt ihm der wird zahlen.

Darum ist auch klar warum Blizzard keine notwendigkeit hat auf F2P umzusteigen. Sie haben schon bei weitem mehr Abonenten als jedes andere MMO jemals hatte und meiner Meinung nach wird sich das (trotz dem geheule überall) nicht so schnell ändern. WoW ist immernoch unschlagbar in Sachen einsteigerfreundlichkeit, Support und Community (rein von der größe). Es gibt mehr als genug Abonenten die Blizzard das Geld in die Taschen pumpen. Und jeder kennt WoW. Fragt mal in einem Freundeskreis/Klasse/sportverein ob jemand WoW spielt. Die Chance, dass einer dabei ist ist groß. Viel mehr kann man sich als Publisher nicht wünschen.

F2P könnte für WoW höchstens schlecht sein. Viel besser kanns glaube ich garnicht werden...

Dieses Thema wird HÖCHSTENS dann aktuell wenn WoW wirklich schwindende Userzahlen hat und da müssen momentan schon 90% der Spieler ihr Abo kündigen damit sich Blizzard gedanken um den Fortbestand von WoW machen muss. 

Auch das neue MMO wird bzw. würde daran nix ändern. Blizzard wird den Teufel tun und ein Konkurrenzspiel für ihre unangefochtene Geldquelle Nr. 1 entwickeln. Ich verspreche euch, das neue MMO wird nichts aber auch GARNICHTS mit WoW gemeinsam haben....


----------



## blooooooody (17. August 2010)

Das Thema ist eigentlich schon lange vom Tisch -.-'

erstellt wurde dieser Thread am 05 Juni 2010 und es wurde schnell geklärt das Blizzard das nicht mehr plant... MOMENTAN


----------



## Obsurd (17. August 2010)

Natürlich würde ich mich freuen wenn es kostenlos wird, aber das wird es nicht !


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (17. August 2010)

HDRO kann man nicht mit WoW vergleichen aus einem einfach Grund, WoW hat einfach massig Spieler und von denen Lebt Blizzard. 
Der HDRO Hype ist vprbei wies schon Zhiala es schon gesagt zu dem hat Blizz gesagt das WoW es insgesammt 6 Erweiterungen geben wird.
F2P ist scheisse weil man sicher Einschränkungen haben wird und sie nur aufheben kann mit dem Shop.


Was ich davon halte ganze Einfach Bullshit thats all.


----------



## Sejro (17. August 2010)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> So geldsüchtig wie Blizz ist,sicher nicht.




wasn das für ein dummer spruch?
als würdest du es kostenlos machen wenn du der betreiber wärst... *rofl*


finds eh immer lustig wie es heisst kostenlos kostenlos kostenlos... 13&#8364;im monat sind ja sogut wie kostenlos
und wer sich 13&#8364;im monat net leisten kann sollte am besten erst gar net spielen sondern was gegen sein geldproblem tun!


ich spiele kein wow aber glaube net das wow kostenlos wird, die nächsten 3-5 jahre wo es das spiel noch gibt (denk ich mal)
wird es das definitiv nicht. (Wie ich auf die 3-5 Jahre komme?) = Länger wird sich das veraltete Game net durchsetzen, eines 
Tages hat auch der größte Suchti keine lust mehr und ein Konkurrenzspiel hat WoW abgelöst (meine Meinung, da es Recht auf
freie Meinungsäußerung gibt kann ich dies ja tun)



Edit: Ich spiele derzeit nebenbei Lotro und von wenig spielern merk ich nix



gruß und guten morgen


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (17. August 2010)

Völliger Quatsch das Blizz vorhat oder irgendwann Wow kostenlos anzubieten (ohne Monatsgebühr)

1. Wird dann der Support drastischen Kürzungen unterzogen und der Spieler wird mit Probs und Bugs auf der Strecke alleinegelassen
2. Wird sich Blizz kein Millionengeschäft einfach so durch die Lappen gehen lassen.
3. Blizz sind Kapitalisten wie jeder andere Weltkonzern like ThyssenKrupp, Apple oder BP
4. Zahlen die Leute doch fleissig und bereitwillig
5. Werden durch die Kostenlose bereitstellung Arbeitsplätze vernichtet... wer soll dann den Support und die GM´s noch bezahlen?


World of Warcraft ohne Monatsgebühr?

NEIN DANKE

Also ich frag mich manchmal was in den Köpfen der Threatautoren rumspuckt.


----------



## Philine (17. August 2010)

Ist ne alte Story wurde lange genug drüber diskutiert


----------



## X-Man (17. August 2010)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> So geldsüchtig wie Blizz ist,sicher nicht.



geldsucht? wieso geldsucht? blizzard ist ein profitorientiertes unternehmen in einem kapitalistischen system. das hat nichts mit geldsucht zu tun. die haben eine möglichkeit gefunden viel geld zu verdienen und nutzen diese dann natürlich auch zu ihrem vorteil aus, wie es jeder mensch machen würde.


----------



## WhiteSeb (17. August 2010)

X-Man schrieb:


> geldsucht? wieso geldsucht? blizzard ist ein profitorientiertes unternehmen in einem kapitalistischen system. das hat nichts mit geldsucht zu tun. die haben eine möglichkeit gefunden viel geld zu verdienen und nutzen diese dann natürlich auch zu ihrem vorteil aus, wie es jeder mensch machen würde.



Du musst beachten:
Viele hier sind nicht sonderlich versiert, was wirtscahft Betrifft.
Die denken, solche Unternehmen wären nur dazu da, den Konsumenten zufrieden zu stellen und das am besten umsonst.
Wofür sollten sie auch sonst so viele Produkte herstellen, ausser für den Kunden. Da kann man ja wohl kein Geld verlangen :/


----------



## Zylenia (17. August 2010)

Kostenlos wird es ganz sicher nicht,denke eher das der Itemshop noch weiter ausgebaut wird.
Kotick hat Blut geleckt,die Leute kaufen Items ( Mounts,Pets )  für 20 Euro,wo andere Spiele gerade mal 3-7 Euro für nehmen.
Oder ein Livestream der überall kostenlos ist,nur bei Blizzard 29 Euro kostet.
Der reibt sich lachend die Hände und schlägt sich vor den Kopf,über die dummheit der Spieler.
Das Geschäft lassen die sich nicht entgehen,der wird immer mehr Dinge anbieten.

HdRO ist ja auch nicht kostenlos,das ist mehr ein unbegrenzter Probeaccount.
Man kann solange man will spielen,aber nie im Endgame usw. mitmischen.
Dazu braucht man dann einen richtigen Account.
Das könnte ich mir auch bei WoW vorstellen,sind ja Kunden die es gratis erstmal spielen können und später wechseln zum richtigen Account. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (17. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Du musst beachten:
> Viele hier sind nicht sonderlich versiert, was wirtscahft Betrifft.
> Die denken, solche Unternehmen wären nur dazu da, den Konsumenten zufrieden zu stellen und das am besten umsonst.
> Wofür sollten sie auch sonst so viele Produkte herstellen, ausser für den Kunden. Da kann man ja wohl kein Geld verlangen :/



Zudem denken die meisten, dass die 13 Euro pro Person kassieren und sch der Chef die direkt in seine Taschen steckt. 
Keiner denkt drüber nach was Hochleistungsserver und richtig gute Entwickler kosten. Dazu noch alle anderen Kosten die auf so eine Firma zu kommen.


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Nein das glaube ich nicht. Aber eine Möglichkeit wäre die Rechte WoW zu hosten zu verkaufen.


----------



## Martok (17. August 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Wie ihr ja wisst wird hdro bald Kostenlos wird Blizzard darauf reagieren un Wow auch Kostenlos machen ??
> Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen oder freuen?
> 
> 
> ...



hallo.

also bei eissturm muss man schon froH, sein dass SC2 keine montags gebühren aufweisst ^^
und ob selbst D2 gebührenfrei sein wird steht noch in den sternen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. August 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Flamms und Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler bitte für euch behalten.
> ...



k xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (17. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Zudem denken die meisten, dass die 13 Euro pro Person kassieren und sch der Chef die direkt in seine Taschen steckt.
> Keiner denkt drüber nach was Hochleistungsserver und richtig gute Entwickler kosten. Dazu noch alle anderen Kosten die auf so eine Firma zu kommen.



Mann sollte auch erwähnen:
Mit WoW liegen wir noch billig, was Monatsgebühren angeht.
EvE-Online oder andre kosten monatlich 15€ oder mehr.


----------



## Falwas (17. August 2010)

WoW wird auf lange, lange Sicht nicht kostenlos werden. Dazu wird es noch von viel zu vielen Spielern gespielt. Ich kann mir vorstellen das WoW die nächsten 20 Jahre noch 13 Euro kosten wird und alle fleißig weiterzocken.


----------



## Ivensis (17. August 2010)

Udwin schrieb:


> So nen Quatsch habe ich ehrlich gesagt lange nicht gesehen.
> 
> Wenn es kostenlos wird, wie soll Blizzard das Game dann finanzieren? Schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Ich wette du würdest bestimmt nicht für EPIX z.B. zahlen, wenn ich deine Meinung hier so lese.
> 
> Blizzard hat mehr als 10 Millionen Abonennten, die werden auf *130 Millionen* bestimmt nicht einfach mal so verzichten.



Wie kommst Du auf 130 Millionen????
Nein Das Abo kostet nur in Europa 13 Euro pro Monat.!!!


----------



## Darkprincess (17. August 2010)

Lieber bezahle ich 13 Euro im Monat und bekomm alle Items ingame,als das WoW kostenlos wird und ich muss wegen jedem Teil einen Ingameshop besuchen.


----------



## Derulu (17. August 2010)

Ivensis schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf 130 Millionen????
> Nein Das Abo kostet nur in Europa 13 Euro pro Monat.!!!



/sign 

China zB spielt meines Wissens nach gratis


----------



## Fedaykin (17. August 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> k xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, gleich 2 Dinge auf einmal. Ausgefuchst mein Lieber.


----------



## Bracka (17. August 2010)

WOW hat 11 mill verschiedene kunden und weit mehr als 20mill abbos


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Kotick hat Blut geleckt,die Leute kaufen Items ( Mounts,Pets )  für 20 Euro,wo andere Spiele gerade mal 3-7 Euro für nehmen.



Stimmt schon. Aber wo andere die Items pro Charakter verkaufen und die Dinge ggf. mehrfach gekauft werden müssen, sind die vier bisher erhältlichen Items für den gesamten Account, sprich bis zu 50 Charakteren gültig.


----------



## Dexter2000 (17. August 2010)

WOW wird in 2-3 jahre kostenlos und das stimmt wahrscheinlich auch noch


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War es echt nötig, dieses Bild von dieser hässlichen Hackfresse zu posten?


----------



## Camô (17. August 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> WOW wird in 2-3 jahre kostenlos und das stimmt wahrscheinlich auch noch



Das denke ich auch, vllt auch erst in 5 Jahren. Das neue MMORPG von Blizzard wird vermutlich wirklich in der Lage sein, WoW vom Thron zu stürzen. Wenn Blizzard merkt, dass der Großteil wechselt, wird WoW auslaufen. Evtl. ist Cata schon echt das letzte AddOn für WoW. Scheitert das neue MMORPG, füttern sie WoW mit neuen Inhalten und bekommen ihre Abgänge wieder zurück. So oder so, Blizzard wird auch in Zukunft Marktführer bleiben.


----------



## Pyrodimi (17. August 2010)

gradof schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das WOW NICHT kostenlos wird, denn ich mag keine Spiele mit Itemshop zwar schaue ich mir sie an aber ich bezahle lieber jeden Monat 13€ und kann auf alle Spielinhalte zugreifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schön das dich Blizz hier mit Traiding Card Codes und Petshop verarscht....


----------



## Drachenlorg1 (17. August 2010)

1. es wird nicht kosten los min bis alle add ons da sind und dan nochma 4 jahre 2. wen es kostenlos werden würde,würde man wohl auch eqipt im shop kaufen können und das macht blizz nicht


----------



## Camô (17. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Schön das dich Blizz hier mit Traiding Card Codes und Petshop verarscht....



Blizzard würde es aber nicht wagen, für speziellen Content nochmals Geld zu verlangen. Mit den 13€ im Monat bekommt man alles was WoW zu bieten hat. Petshop und Co. bieten dir ja keinen spielerischen Vorteil, wenn überhaupt nur Style, wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Wer bereit ist für dieses astrale Drecksvieh von Pferd 20€ zu bezahlen, der kann echt nicht wissen, was man alles mit Geld so machen kann.


----------

